# Life.



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Sup everybody.

I'm writing this thread just to get mixed ideas of life. I'm 18, unemployed and really struggling to keep happy at the moment being totally honest. The only time I seem to be/my mind seems to be totally relaxed is when I'm at the Gym or Golfing. I just want peoples advice on what they've done throughout their careers etc on how to get started into something you love jobwise. I'm really starting to wonder when life's gonna get better! Sorry for the depressing rant!

Cheers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll swap you lives. I'm 67,  playing crap golf  , no job , no money, grey hair , false teeth , wrinkly , sore back , pains all over, nagging wife. If your interested just let me know. Things will get better .
 I also know a cemetery full of people who would love to swap with you, my daughter included.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are you unemployed?

Ever thought of starting your own business?

Do you think the world owes you a living?

Who pays your bills?

Just a few thoughts to get on with!!


----------



## chris661 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been unemployed for a while and am heading back to college to do a degree. I left school at 16 to do an apprenticeship so it should be a laugh alright   

Keep your chin up you are young enough that you have loads of different options open to you.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 25, 2013)

This may be shot down by other people, but i really don't like the whole idea of everyone being obsessed with getting a job they love.

I see so many people unemployed because they can't find the "ideal job".

I've worked since I was 13, never "loved" any job, but known that it's necessary, and instead enjoyed the money i get from it.

Go out, find ANY job, and I personally think that life will seem better. You won't be sat around all day, you'll have money to spend, and a reason to get out of bed each day.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll swap you lives. I'm 67,  playing crap golf  , no job , no money, grey hair , false teeth , wrinkly , sore back , pains all over, nagging wife. If your interested just let me know. Things will get better .
 I also know a cemetery full of people who would love to swap with you, my daughter included.
		
Click to expand...

Deep response. 

Sorry to hear about some of your experiences. I didn't want it to sound like I was being a whiny little bitch but I guess it's come across that way. I'm simply just trying to get an idea of everyones lives etc and how they went about things.
Hope things get better.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why are you unemployed?

Ever thought of starting your own business?

Do you think the world owes you a living?

Who pays your bills?

Just a few thoughts to get on with!!
		
Click to expand...

Need experience to get jobs and jobs to get experience! Endless cycle of ****. Been for a few job interviews, all said I was good just chose over people over experience. 

Starting my own business is something I'd love to do but costs a hell of a lot.

No, the world doesn't owe me a living just when you're brought up for the first 16 years of your life getting it constantly drummed into you that you can do anything and everyone has a fair chance then you come to realise that's pretty much a load of BS it's kinda hard to take haha.

Still living with my Mum, I'd love to help out with rent etc.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks man, hopefully everything works out! 
What are you studying at College? good luck.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish I felt like that but I just don't to put it simple. I understand I do need to bite the bullet and just get something but I know if an opportunity opened up for me in something I'd like to do I'd be better at it than anyone else!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 25, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			I wish I felt like that but I just don't to put it simple. I understand I do need to bite the bullet and just get something but I know if an opportunity opened up for me in something I'd like to do I'd be better at it than anyone else!
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing stopping you getting any job until that "opportunity" comes up.
without being harsh though, that is the mentality i don't agree with, the "i'll be better than anyone". Because what happens if you aren't? You get disappointed. Just get any job, and work your butt off to be the best at that, and it will be rewarded.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack-

What is it that you WANT?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			There is nothing stopping you getting any job until that "opportunity" comes up.
without being harsh though, that is the mentality i don't agree with, the "i'll be better than anyone". Because what happens if you aren't? You get disappointed. Just get any job, and work your butt off to be the best at that, and it will be rewarded.
		
Click to expand...

It just seems irrelevant when the only jobs available seem to be something dead end totally unrelated to something I want to do. Yeah I understand some people wouldn't like that mentality but it's just how I am I guess, I can be a hard worker and I'd be a much better worker doing something I enjoyed, that's all. Just like anyone else, if you're interested in it, you'll achieve much more!


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Good question.

Thought about it so many times and I think (big think) it's something to do with Golf or Fitness/Sport in general. Just everything is so hard to get into now.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 25, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			It just seems irrelevant when the only jobs available seem to be something dead end totally unrelated to something I want to do. Yeah I understand some people wouldn't like that mentality but it's just how I am I guess, I can be a hard worker and I'd be a much better worker doing something I enjoyed, that's all. Just like anyone else, if you're interested in it, you'll achieve much more!
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. But while you're not applying for these "dead end" jobs, I hope you're not taking any dole or anything. A job is a job. Why would anyone in your perfect job hire you without ANY experience? Working these dead end jobs prove that you have a work ethic, not you saying "i'm a hardworker, honest!"


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Deep response. 

Sorry to hear about some of your experiences. I didn't want it to sound like I was being a whiny little bitch but I guess it's come across that way. I'm simply just trying to get an idea of everyones lives etc and how they went about things.
Hope things get better.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for my abrupt reply Jack, I lost my 37yr old daughter a few years ago and I've had a few old pals pass away the last few weeks, so you just caught me at a bad time. BUT ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, you have your mum and things will get better, you have plenty of time.:cheers:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			That's fine. But while you're not applying for these "dead end" jobs, I hope you're not taking any dole or anything. A job is a job. Why would anyone in your perfect job hire you without ANY experience? Working these dead end jobs prove that you have a work ethic, not you saying "i'm a hardworker, honest!"
		
Click to expand...

No I'm certainly not, one thing I am proud about myself is how I was brought up and my morals. If I'm unemployed I'm not gonna take anyone else's money! And yeah I've never really though about it like that, just usually the way to do it now is start from the bottom in an apprenticeship which I'd be more than willing to do just as long as it's related to what I want to do and for me right now, there's nothing like that in my area.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry for my abrupt reply Jack, I lost my 37yr old daughter a few years ago and I've had a few old pals pass away the last few weeks, so you just caught me at a bad time. BUT ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, you have your mum and things will get better, you have plenty of time.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

It's fine, I completely understand. Sounds horrible, I lost my Nan, Grandad and Great Gran in one year a few years back that was hard enough! Life really is horrible sometimes. And yeah exactly, thanks for the response.
Keep your head up pal!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			It's fine, I completely understand. Sounds horrible, I lost my Nan, Grandad and Great Gran in one year a few years back that was hard enough! Life really is horrible sometimes. And yeah exactly, thanks for the response.
Keep your head up pal!
		
Click to expand...

 I normally get told to keep my head down.:lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack.

Out of interest do you........
Help with the washing and ironing
Do the general housework
Help with the garden
Do the shopping
Do the DIY jobs about the house 
etc.

If not why not?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jack.

Out of interest do you........
Help with the washing and ironing
Do the general housework
Help with the garden
Do the shopping
Do the DIY jobs about the house 
etc.

If not why not?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I do my own washing. I rarely iron, no one does in my house really. Occasionally if a shirt needs it etc.
The garden is my step dad's thing, he'll do that whenever he gets bored to be honest with you haha. There's not much gardening to do in my garden!
Yeah I do the shopping if needed.
And DIY jobs around the house, not really because again, my step dad is a builder and can't stand sitting around doing nothing so if there is certain DIY things around the house he likes to do them on the weekend to keep busy, weird I know. haha.

I'm really not your stereotypical 'bum' like most people seem to thing, most of my generation have given a bad name to young adults like myself but I rarely drink, wouldn't touch drugs and my passions are keeping fit such a weightlifting to let my body take some shape and Golf! Which annoys me when I get put under the same group of an unemployed youth.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear you feeling so down Jack.
Serious suggestion, have you thought about the armed services?
You say you have an intrest in fitness, well every unit in the army has its own fitness staff. You can't join up as a fitness instructor, i think you need to be in for at least 18 mths, but hey thats less time than going to college for a qualification that means something, and your getting paid in the meantime for doing something thats respected and important.
Just a thought mate. 
Good luck to you whatever you choose to do though. :thup:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Sorry to hear you feeling so down Jack.
Serious suggestion, have you thought about the armed services?
You say you have an intrest in fitness, well every unit in the army has its own fitness staff. You can't join up as a fitness instructor, i think you need to be in for at least 18 mths, but hey thats less time than going to college for a qualification that means something, and your getting paid in the meantime for doing something thats respected and important.
Just a thought mate. 
Good luck to you whatever you choose to do though. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. Vaguely looked into it yeah, as much as it does seem kinda cool there's always something that's put me off of the Army. Although training their fitness levels is probably completely different! Thanks for the suggestion. 
Out of curiosity what type of job do you have?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack,

At 18 I had two jobs, one as a barman (I had a ball for 3 years) and one as a steward at a football ground (this pays very, very well now so maybe contact Brighton).

At 18, there aren't many other 'solid' jobs that you could get then and expect its similar now, aside from working in retail/restaurants.

At 19 I had 3 jobs, the above 2 and a third, contracted, in a warehouse simply picking clothes from the racks for a catalogue shop. I had to get up at 6am after working in the bar having been partying afterwards until 3am most weekends. I did it.

At 19, I was still doing all this because I wanted pennies in my pocket and to be able to enjoy myself. So I took any hours i could for whatever it was I was offered.

Because of my drive for work the football club offered me more hours doing other things on Â£2.50 p/h.... That was 'only' 17 years ago.

I knew I was being taken for granted but I knew that what I was doing was important for me and my attitude to the rest of my life. And I loved the job I was doing.

When I was 21, my mother died (my father died when I was 1yr old) so all of a sudden I became alone. My elder brother (who had moved out) simply wanted me to sell the house so he could pee his half up against the wall. I sold half to him and took on a mortgage (on Â£2.50 p/h) and kept my bar work going. My brother pee'd his half against the wall within 1 year.

Where am I now...

At 38 I own two houses (nothing spectacular!) and am currently driving a 13 plate Golf. I've never wanted for anything in my life (aside from a friskier missus ) and I can happily and proudly say that I've worked for everything I've got and will get (unless the proverbial bus gets me first!).

But more importantly, the Â£2.50 p/h job I got evolved into my career. And without wishing to sound like I'm up mi own backside, I'm regarded now as an 'expert in my field' and respected amongst my counterparts. It makes it all the more sweeter that I'm involved in an industry at a senior level that many, many people would love to be in.

Quite simply Jack, you have to start somewhere mate. You'll hate things and you'll love things. Don't take for granted the things you love and do give 100% for the the things you hate. Eventually you'll get your reward but its up to you to find it.

There are jobs out there and plenty of em. It's a character reference in itself in keeping at it and keeping positive.

I posted all this because to see an 18yr old write that isn't good. You've only had pubes 5 yrs max so 'life' has only just begun. Take your own advice, ditch the defeatist attitude and get out there knocking on doors. Hard work will pay off!

Good luck.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2013)

Jack
Can I tell you a story of a young man I know.
He wanted to be a golf pro so he took a job as a dogsbody at his local Muni.
He worked hard, improved his golf and got offered a job as an assistant.
He spent 3 years going through his PGA exams and decided to go into coaching, mainly as he knew he would never make it as a tour Pro.
He worked long hours and studied hard, in the meantime he married and bought a house
He was one of 5 Pro's working at a busy courses and range. he would work twice as hard and socialise half as much as his colleagues.
He got offered a Pro's job at a bog standard course and worked hard to build it up.
This got noticed and he was then offered the club pro job at a superb new facility.
In the meantime he had built a strong reputation as a coach and started coaching at County and regional levels.
He is now recognised as one of the UK's top coaches and charges accordingly.

It is not rocket science just hard work, and belief.

Most of his colleagues lacked the 'hard work' bit.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 25, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Thanks for the response. Vaguely looked into it yeah, as much as it does seem kinda cool there's always something that's put me off of the Army. Although training their fitness levels is probably completely different! Thanks for the suggestion. 
Out of curiosity what type of job do you have?
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate.
I've done alsorts over the years, from cowman to bar manager.
Jobwise the most sensible decision i ever made was to take my hgv more than 20 yrs ago. Because of that license i've never been out of work, infact thats what i'am doing at the moment. I'd never claim to love driving, but needs must.
We all have dreams of that perfect job Jack, mine would be a country ranger, but life has a nasty habit of getting in the way. As others have already said, the best thing you could do is just get a job, any job. You never know what doors will open when you're out there earning. 
I don't want to come across as preaching, thats the last thing you want, but the fact is mate, nowt will ever happen (bad or good) while your still at home doing nowt.
As Odvan says, get out there son. :thup:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Jack,

At 18 I had two jobs, one as a barman (I had a ball for 3 years) and one as a steward at a football ground (this pays very, very well now so maybe contact Brighton).

At 18, there aren't many other 'solid' jobs that you could get then and expect its similar now, aside from working in retail/restaurants.

At 19 I had 3 jobs, the above 2 and a third, contracted, in a warehouse simply picking clothes from the racks for a catalogue shop. I had to get up at 6am after working in the bar having been partying afterwards until 3am most weekends. I did it.

At 19, I was still doing all this because I wanted pennies in my pocket and to be able to enjoy myself. So I took any hours i could for whatever it was I was offered.

Because of my drive for work the football club offered me more hours doing other things on Â£2.50 p/h.... That was 'only' 17 years ago.

I knew I was being taken for granted but I knew that what I was doing was important for me and my attitude to the rest of my life. And I loved the job I was doing.

When I was 21, my mother died (my father died when I was 1yr old) so all of a sudden I became alone. My elder brother (who had moved out) simply wanted me to sell the house so he could pee his half up against the wall. I sold half to him and took on a mortgage (on Â£2.50 p/h) and kept my bar work going. My brother pee'd his half against the wall within 1 year.

Where am I now...

At 38 I own two houses (nothing spectacular!) and am currently driving a 13 plate Golf. I've never wanted for anything in my life (aside from a friskier missus ) and I can happily and proudly say that I've worked for everything I've got and will get (unless the proverbial bus gets me first!).

But more importantly, the Â£2.50 p/h job I got evolved into my career. And without wishing to sound like I'm up mi own backside, I'm regarded now as an 'expert in my field' and respected amongst my counterparts. It makes it all the more sweeter that I'm involved in an industry at a senior level that many, many people would love to be in.

Quite simply Jack, you have to start somewhere mate. You'll hate things and you'll love things. Don't take for granted the things you love and do give 100% for the the things you hate. Eventually you'll get your reward but its up to you to find it.

There are jobs out there and plenty of em. It's a character reference in itself in keeping at it and keeping positive.

I posted all this because to see an 18yr old write that isn't good. You've only had pubes 5 yrs max so 'life' has only just begun. Take your own advice, ditch the defeatist attitude and get out there knocking on doors. Hard work will pay off!

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Inspiring story, I feel I relate to you with the mindset it's just thinking about it I kinda seem anxious about just going ahead and getting any job? I don't know whether that's normal or not? 
It just seems like everyone around me my age who's employed only has their jobs because they knew someone who got them it. There's only one person who I know who went out and got theirs and he's a delivery driver, the only reason he has that is because he drives which was all given to him (don't even getting me started on the driving costs of my age!) but yeah, who knows maybe times have kinda changed. Although your work ethic is impressive. And I know it's not good to feel like this at a young age I just do, although I really do appreciate the simple things in life and don't want much either!
Thanks for the reply though, puts things into perspective.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel like I'd be the same if I just got that chance to even do the 'boring jobs' at a Golf course! He sounds like he's done extremely well . Cool story though, this is the kind of thing I want to look back on and say I've done.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			No problem mate.
I've done alsorts over the years, from cowman to bar manager.
Jobwise the most sensible decision i ever made was to take my hgv more than 20 yrs ago. Because of that license i've never been out of work, infact thats what i'am doing at the moment. I'd never claim to love driving, but needs must.
We all have dreams of that perfect job Jack, mine would be a country ranger, but life has a nasty habit of getting in the way. As others have already said, the best thing you could do is just get a job, any job. You never know what doors will open when you're out there earning. 
I don't want to come across as preaching, thats the last thing you want, but the fact is mate, nowt will ever happen (bad or good) while your still at home doing nowt.
As Odvan says, get out there son. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I see, I was thinking about doing an SIA license at some point because there always seems to be security work about. Yeah I guess I need to get in reality more. Thanks for helping though mate, there's no other way to put it other than preaching to be honest with you!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2013)

BPM

Interestingly part of my old job used to be to manage a team of parks and country rangers and I can assure you that it is far from the ideal job.
The parks guys had to deal with druggies, perverts, vandals and all sorts of morons as well as the 'nice' parts of the job.
The country rangers also had to deal with those types of clients but a lot of their time was spent early opening and late closing of 'country' facilities.
Another example would be the Loch Lomond rangers have to deal with quite aggressive campers as wild camping is banned within the national park. Leads to buckfast fueled 'campers' wishing to take their heads off!! 

Careful for what you wish for


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 25, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The parks guys had to deal with druggies, perverts, vandals and all sorts of morons as well as the 'nice' parts of the job.
		
Click to expand...

LOL This bit sounds like being back in the pub. 
I know what your saying though. Many moons ago when i left school and went to Agricultural college, one of my work placements was with a ranger for 3 mths. We saw some sights even back then. 
It was just one of them jobs that seamed to klick with my psyche, if you no what i mean.
Still, as you say, some dreams may be best left unfulfilled.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2013)

Always saddens me to hear someone so young ,so down ,
Jack people may have said stuff like this to u  before  but your health is most important 
Your mental health is vital ,do some voluntary work or something
This will change your outlook in life , having a positive attitude gives people a positive
 view of you, keep positive kiddo life is good ,when your down always remember that


----------



## Odvan (Aug 25, 2013)

Gonna be harsh now but you have no credible reason to relate to my mindset at the same age. Your reply is the reason why. 

'Just Do It'.

Jack, how many managers at McDonalds started working there at a young age doing the job that no 'trendy teen' wants to be seen to be doing. Those trendy teens have, and forgive me for the bad pun, chips on their shoulders. Those that didn't now have careers that they can expand into other areas and probably started by mopping a floor. The trendy teens in my eyes are the ones who ignored peer pressure and went shoving fries in fat. 

Working is normal. Working with strangers is normal...at first. They're not strangers after a few days. 

I'm surprised you'd caveat "any job" with a question mark. I appreciate it can be a nervous time but if you expect your first job to be one you'll love and be well paid in then I'd suggest you renew your Xbox live membership and fester on ya backside playing games and say goodbye to a nice girl and decent clothes. 

One thing I didn't mention earlier was that at 23, I had my first child. He's now 14. He doesn't get spends but every 6 months he gets a spanking new pair of the latest trainers. In between that he might get an Xbox game or two. But if he wants money to go out with or save up to buy his Mum flowers (which he does and I think is just ace) he actually asks me if he can polish my shoes and wash my car for a tenner - he's getting a good deal but because he's willing, of course, I always say yes. More importantly, I'm aware he wants to work to earn money to then spend it for good reason. Because of his attitude he sometimes gets his tenner and i take him to McD's as well without him lifting a finger. The icing on the cake...a few days later my shoes have been polished and there's a promise of the car being done at w/e. A good lad and so leads me nicely into...

....if you walked into an interview that I or one of my managers was conducting I'd employ you if you came across with enthusiasm, integrity and confidence no matter what the job was. We'd do the rest. I wouldn't employ you if you gave me the impression that you'd applied on the premise that it was just a job...any job. Bear that in mind.

Whilst I hope you're not already looking for excuses, nobody got me any of my jobs, I asked for application forms and had no shame in doing so whatsoever. That was because I wanted to work, no matter what it was. 

Aptly, it's called...'LIFE'.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Aug 25, 2013)

Go out and get, never wait to be given.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Always saddens me to hear someone so young ,so down ,
Jack people may have said stuff like this to u  before  but your health is most important 
Your mental health is vital ,do some voluntary work or something
This will change your outlook in life , having a positive attitude gives people a positive
 view of you, keep positive kiddo life is good ,when your down always remember that
		
Click to expand...

My health is my strong point and I'm managing to keep myself kinda busy so I don't over think too much. Yeh voluntary is a good shout, thanks for that. Thanks for the response too, nice words. Appreciated mate.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			LOL This bit sounds like being back in the pub. 
I know what your saying though. Many moons ago when i left school and went to Agricultural college, one of my work placements was with a ranger for 3 mths. We saw some sights even back then. 
It was just one of them jobs that seamed to klick with my psyche, if you no what i mean.
Still, as you say, some dreams may be best left unfulfilled.
		
Click to expand...

BMP I get it
As I said on an earlier thread one of my best, and happiest, greenkeepers was a guy who threw up a job as a college lecturer.

It annoys me when people look down on other peoples jobs.
I took the G'kid's to KFC last week and the 'team leader' looked about 17 /18 years old. She was quite brilliant and ran a busy and clean service with great confidence and style. You could see the other staff just loved her and it was a very happy work place.
I said to my missus, She will go far and I would love to see anyone who pours scorn on 'that type of work' cope with what she was doing.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 25, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Gonna be harsh now but you have no credible reason to relate to my mindset at the same age. Your reply is the reason why. 

'Just Do It'.

Jack, how many managers at McDonalds started working there at a young age doing the job that no 'trendy teen' wants to be seen to be doing. Those trendy teens have, and forgive me for the bad pun, chips on their shoulders. Those that didn't now have careers that they can expand into other areas and probably started by mopping a floor. The trendy teens in my eyes are the ones who ignored peer pressure and went shoving fries in fat. 

Working is normal. Working with strangers is normal...at first. They're not strangers after a few days. 

I'm surprised you'd caveat "any job" with a question mark. I appreciate it can be a nervous time but if you expect your first job to be one you'll love and be well paid in then I'd suggest you renew your Xbox live membership and fester on ya backside playing games and say goodbye to a nice girl and decent clothes. 

One thing I didn't mention earlier was that at 23, I had my first child. He's now 14. He doesn't get spends but every 6 months he gets a spanking new pair of the latest trainers. In between that he might get an Xbox game or two. But if he wants money to go out with or save up to buy his Mum flowers (which he does and I think is just ace) he actually asks me if he can polish my shoes and wash my car for a tenner - he's getting a good deal but because he's willing, of course, I always say yes. More importantly, I'm aware he wants to work to earn money to then spend it for good reason. Because of his attitude he sometimes gets his tenner and i take him to McD's as well without him lifting a finger. The icing on the cake...a few days later my shoes have been polished and there's a promise of the car being done at w/e. A good lad and so leads me nicely into...

....if you walked into an interview that I or one of my managers was conducting I'd employ you if you came across with enthusiasm, integrity and confidence no matter what the job was. We'd do the rest. I wouldn't employ you if you gave me the impression that you'd applied on the premise that it was just a job...any job. Bear that in mind.

Whilst I hope you're not already looking for excuses, nobody got me any of my jobs, I asked for application forms and had no shame in doing so whatsoever. That was because I wanted to work, no matter what it was. 

Aptly, it's called...'LIFE'.
		
Click to expand...

When you talk about peer pressure and such this has no relevance to me though, I've never been peer pressured and it's nothing to do with a 'trendy' reputation. I don't care what people think of me, my appearance or what I do I simply said I feel kind of anxious about a new job? And like I've said in previous replies I don't expect it to be a job I love, I just want a job that relates to something I want to eventually do, no matter how low I start. All of my points are made from my experiences already with work/people I know who have jobs. I'm certainly not looking for excuses not to work either as mentioned in replies to other people. Times have changed I guess, even when I go into places for an application form I get the same response everywhere now 'Check online.' Then you check online and there's nothing there, people rarely even take CV's anymore. 
And like you said, I'd have that enthusiasm if it was somewhere I wanted to be/carry on with my life. I'd find it extremely hard to walk into McDonalds and be enthusiastic about frying up some of the most disgusting burgers in the world haha. 

I'm obviously extremely misunderstood to you, which is fair enough.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 25, 2013)

I started off at 13 with paper rounds, then at 15 supermarkets, 17 was doing temp jobs through an agency, house removals, factory jobs that sort of thing. Left school at 16 with a half dozen GCSEs got into college to do a Btec business studies , ( what qualifications do you have)
Joined A bank at 18, left at 35, then a house husband and now a computer engineer.

You are going to have to start at the bottom and work up, there are no short cuts, 
It doesn't cost much to start your own business, a ladder, couple of buckets and some cloths and you are a window cleaner
Do you have any interests or hobbies you can expand?
Any contacts via the family or friends who run their own business?

Go to the local Tesco and say you will work for a week for free, but if you are good at what you do , they have to take you on full time
Take a risk, get your butt off the couch and sell yourself,

Don't worry if you get rejected, it means the one that says YES is closer

Good luck


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 25, 2013)

Life at 18 is tough, really tough. You've recently left school/college and gone from being a decent sized fish in a small pond to competing against a multitude with more experience, strength and stamina to being a minnow in a huge sea. Its not easy, in fact its damned hard.

Don't be overwhelmed by it, its pretty much what so many of us have been through. Life is a marathon not a sprint. Draw breath, relax and plan a long slow battle to achieve what you want. 

The ideal job won't arrive overnight, and will in all probability take many years to achieve. 

Bladeplayer touches on something that will give you the feeling of achievement and fulfilment. Take on some volutary work. It will bring all sorts of personal and professional benefits. Employers look to see how people fill there time when they're not employed, and this sort of thing is viewed positively by them.

And don't forget to enjoy the simple things in life, especially at 18, because in anotherfew years your life will be so full you'll wish you were 18 again.

Good luck and best wishes from a wrinkly old Hobbit


----------



## Odvan (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			When you talk about peer pressure and such this has no relevance to me though, I've never been peer pressured and it's nothing to do with a 'trendy' reputation. I don't care what people think of me, my appearance or what I do I simply said I feel kind of anxious about a new job? And like I've said in previous replies I don't expect it to be a job I love, I just want a job that relates to something I want to eventually do, no matter how low I start. All of my points are made from my experiences already with work/people I know who have jobs. I'm certainly not looking for excuses not to work either as mentioned in replies to other people. Times have changed I guess, even when I go into places for an application form I get the same response everywhere now 'Check online.' Then you check online and there's nothing there, people rarely even take CV's anymore. 
And like you said, I'd have that enthusiasm if it was somewhere I wanted to be/carry on with my life. I'd find it extremely hard to walk into McDonalds and be enthusiastic about frying up some of the most disgusting burgers in the world haha. 


I'm obviously extremely misunderstood to you, which is fair enough.
		
Click to expand...


Far from misunderstood you young man. If you read all of your posts on the subject and ALL of the replies, the theme is consistent throughout. I have tried to get over to you from personal experience how I shaped my career, simply through hard graft. I didn't want to pick cardigans off clothes racks at 6:15am on a saturday morning for a living but hey, guess what, some people do, they hate it but they do it. Other responders have told you to 'get out there and get in the market' also and you seem resistant to it. 

Earlier you stated that you didn't want a dead-end job that has no correlation to what you want to do. Or you just don't want a dead end job....As one poster pointed out re KFC and following my McD's reference is this a dead end job? If not, what is at 18 when you WANT to work? You don't wanna flip burgers for the rest of your life, fair enough. But you refuse to do it for 6 months to get a job and reference on your CV? 


You've missed my point entirely. You simply have to work, the positions and career that you perhaps aspire to now will only happen if you either get back into education (doesn't seem to make a difference now for lots sadly) or start to gain employment experience. You have to be patient and if you work hard and are determined then you'll have a bloody good chance of succeeding. Only you yourself can shape this. That was the whole point of my post. 

You have been given sound advice. You're young so you're entitled to enjoy yourself. Imagine how much more of a laugh you'll have with some coin in your pocket, regardless of what job sector it came from. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack.

If it's experience you need then there are voluntary jobs with outfits like National Trust that will give you training in areas like Estate Rangers, Conservation, Woodland Management, Catering, Retail, Administration and much more.   I know someone who did this for a few years to get some practical work experience which lead him on to full time paid work.

What ever job you do, no matter how humble strive to be the best person that does that job.   Someone will notice your efforts and  doors can open that lead you on new journeys you never considered.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Life at 18 is tough, really tough. You've recently left school/college and gone from being a decent sized fish in a small pond to competing against a multitude with more experience, strength and stamina to being a minnow in a huge sea. Its not easy, in fact its damned hard.

Don't be overwhelmed by it, its pretty much what so many of us have been through. Life is a marathon not a sprint. Draw breath, relax and plan a long slow battle to achieve what you want. 

The ideal job won't arrive overnight, and will in all probability take many years to achieve. 

Bladeplayer touches on something that will give you the feeling of achievement and fulfilment. Take on some volutary work. It will bring all sorts of personal and professional benefits. Employers look to see how people fill there time when they're not employed, and this sort of thing is viewed positively by them.

And don't forget to enjoy the simple things in life, especially at 18, because in anotherfew years your life will be so full you'll wish you were 18 again.

Good luck and best wishes from a wrinkly old Hobbit
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit, thankyou that made a lot of sense. Yeh I think I'm going to take a look into voluntary work somewhere for a bit, seems one of the better options. And I'm doing pretty well to enjoy some of the little things at the moment, only thing keeping me sane haha. I just feel like I can't do much because I'm unemployed, not the fact I don't have money more the fact I feel like I shouldn't be out doing certain things/enjoying myself that involve money because I'm unemployed. Meh, I don't know. 

Thanks Hobbit!


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Far from misunderstood you young man. If you read all of your posts on the subject and ALL of the replies, the theme is consistent throughout. I have tried to get over to you from personal experience how I shaped my career, simply through hard graft. I didn't want to pick cardigans off clothes racks at 6:15am on a saturday morning for a living but hey, guess what, some people do, they hate it but they do it. Other responders have told you to 'get out there and get in the market' also and you seem resistant to it. 

Earlier you stated that you didn't want a dead-end job that has no correlation to what you want to do. Or you just don't want a dead end job....As one poster pointed out re KFC and following my McD's reference is this a dead end job? If not, what is at 18 when you WANT to work? You don't wanna flip burgers for the rest of your life, fair enough. But you refuse to do it for 6 months to get a job and reference on your CV? 


You've missed my point entirely. You simply have to work, the positions and career that you perhaps aspire to now will only happen if you either get back into education (doesn't seem to make a difference now for lots sadly) or start to gain employment experience. You have to be patient and if you work hard and are determined then you'll have a bloody good chance of succeeding. Only you yourself can shape this. That was the whole point of my post. 

You have been given sound advice. You're young so you're entitled to enjoy yourself. Imagine how much more of a laugh you'll have with some coin in your pocket, regardless of what job sector it came from. It isn't rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion KFC/McD's is a dead end job, I have a couple of friends who are stuck there at the moment trying to find places elsewhere but they just can't, surprisingly they also don't get many shifts there either! And yeah that's also part of the problem, it's hard enough finding something I want to do! I'm pretty sure all routes lead towards Health/fitness/golf though. Yeah I agree, education doesn't separate people nowadays, it really does seem like it's who you know. Uni is a definite no no at 9.5k a year  but I've tried various things at College, first year of it I dropped out due to many reasons and completed a Level 2 fitness instruction course which I'm still trying to find employment for but without experience that's also extremely hard to get into. Then I did a year of level 1 motorcycle mechanics but I've decided not to go back for the second year as that's one trade which really is like finding gold to get a job in. 
Thanks for your posts though, it's been a good discussion. Fair play to you for working so hard all of your life.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I started off at 13 with paper rounds, then at 15 supermarkets, 17 was doing temp jobs through an agency, house removals, factory jobs that sort of thing. Left school at 16 with a half dozen GCSEs got into college to do a Btec business studies , ( what qualifications do you have)
Joined A bank at 18, left at 35, then a house husband and now a computer engineer.

You are going to have to start at the bottom and work up, there are no short cuts, 
It doesn't cost much to start your own business, a ladder, couple of buckets and some cloths and you are a window cleaner
Do you have any interests or hobbies you can expand?
Any contacts via the family or friends who run their own business?

Go to the local Tesco and say you will work for a week for free, but if you are good at what you do , they have to take you on full time
Take a risk, get your butt off the couch and sell yourself,

Don't worry if you get rejected, it means the one that says YES is closer

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Fair amount of jobs as a youngen then! 
Curious, what was banking like?
And I have 7 GCSE's, Level 1 Motorcycle Mechanic & I'm a Level 2 fitness instructor. 
Yeah starting at the bottom doesn't bother me, what bothers me is starting at the bottom in something that I really don't want to do, I know typically the repsonse to that is suck it up and do it, but I believe that there's alternatives I'm just trying to find it. 
My interests and hobbies literally are Gym and Golf haha. And Golf is extremely hard to get into to be honest, spoke to various pros about how to go about it and they all say it's extremely hard and you have to get lucky or know someone. 
No family members run their own businesses beside my Dad who's a plumbing/heating engineer. Personal problem has caused him to not be able to work lately so I haven't worked with him for ages, I was doing most weeks at one point with him.

Yeah I guess I'm going to have to do something like that, maybe for a pro shop or so see if I can get anywhere in there. Not being able to drive is a huge pain.
When you say butt off the couch, it's something I really don't do anyway haha. I try to keep myself as active and busy as possible as I hate unemployment and I hate being classed as a bum and someone who dosses about as I really don't. I know you were probably just using it as a saying though.

Thanks for the advice, Phil.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 26, 2013)

I bet you could find 10 jobs in a day, just by asking.

Some places advertise in local papers and 200 people apply for the job, other places have vacancies that they don't consider worth advertising for. I bet (being in Brighton) you could walk into any one of 10 hotels, bed and breakfasts, food places, shops (even news agents) or ask to speak to the manager on the pier!

I took a young lad out for a walk round town, he was Polish and was very limited in English... I found him 8 jobs in a day just by asking people... he ended up taking the one that came with FREE accommodation and FREE meals on top of his wage!!!


Next time you see a window cleaner or a gardener ask them if they need a skivvy... next time you see a decorator or someone building a porch, conservatory or even house! There's loads of jobs out there... but not necessarily with people that are about to advertise them. You're 18, you don't expect to suddenly walk into a career do you??? Money is what you need.... and then you can worry about the rest of your life after that.

I'm not sure if McDonalds built a fast food empire by making 'disgusting burgers', perhaps one of those punk-ass kids that is cooking the fries will be running the place in a few years and earning circa Â£60k p/a. The catering company at your local course probably need an extra pair of hands....

If you can't find a job, it's because you're not looking.


Your dad is a plumber/heating engineer and he doesn't know ONE person that can give you work? :mmm:


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Jack

Volunteer management is my day job so feel free to PM me if you want advice on how to start volunteering. The guys are right that this will help build your confidence and self esteem and possibly help your career get started.

You say you are interested in a job in the sport and leisure industry. First thing is to try and think about a mid level job in that field you'd like to do. Then look at any vacancies for that type of role. It doesn't matter where in the UK it is. Then read the job description, especially skills and experience. That will tell you what you need to develop.

In terms of building experience I'd suggest having a look on vinspired.com for opportunities near you or finding out  if your local Football/Premier League club is running a Kickz project http://activecommunities.org.uk/kickz/. It's a good way to get your coaching quals paid for and get some experience of coaching. A few of the volunteers have graduated into becoming paid community coaches.

Good luck and remember you are at the start of a wonderful adventure. At times it may be tough but remember that right now you've got the world at your feet. 

Enjoy the journey mate


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

BTW anyone telling him to just get any job that is bad advice. Fact. It is important to at least have an idea of what you would like to be, then understand what skills and experience you need to get there and then work towards that goal. At times that might mean getting an unrelated job to earn some money and pay the bills absolutely but that should always be with an end goal/objective in sight. He's 18 for pete's sake not a layabout 25 year old!!!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BMP I get it
As I said on an earlier thread one of my best, and happiest, greenkeepers was a guy who threw up a job as a college lecturer.

It annoys me when people look down on other peoples jobs.
I took the G'kid's to KFC last week and the 'team leader' looked about 17 /18 years old. She was quite brilliant and ran a busy and clean service with great confidence and style. You could see the other staff just loved her and it was a very happy work place.
I said to my missus, She will go far and I would love to see anyone who pours scorn on 'that type of work' cope with what she was doing.
		
Click to expand...

Morning Doon, Sorry i didn't get back sooner. i had to go to work.  :rofl:
You're 100 % correct.
This world needs people like that young lady. I'd like to wager that in a few years time she won't just be managing her own outlet, but possibly have her own area, and that makes her a success in anyones eyes.
To me though she already is. She has obviously sussed out that the key to enjoying your work life is to make the best of it, whatever your current posistion.
 Our world simply wouldn't function without people doing the so called "meanial " jobs. I bet the banker wouldn't be best chuffed if he couldn't get to his porsche because of all the garbage surrounding it. The fact that the banker probably doesn't appreciate this says more about their ignorance, not the lack of importence of good refuse collecters. 
I use bankers purely as an example, and mean no offence to that worthy profession of course. 
Back to Jack.
I guess what most of us are trying to say is, ALL jobs have there importence to our society. True there is nothing wrong with persueing your dreams, but you will still have to start at on the bottom rung and slowly climb, through hard work.
All jobs have there up side though mate, look at mine. I may have been working last night because people can't survive 24 hrs without bread these days, but i'll be on the golf course by 9.00 am.. :whoo:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Aug 26, 2013)

Tiger said:



			BTW anyone telling him to just get any job that is bad advice. Fact. It is important to at least have an idea of what you would like to be, then understand what skills and experience you need to get there and then work towards that goal. At times that might mean getting an unrelated job to earn some money and pay the bills absolutely but that should always be with an end goal/objective in sight. He's 18 for pete's sake not a layabout 25 year old!!!
		
Click to expand...

I see were your coming from Tiger, and your right.
My problem is that at 19 i was wed with a sprog on the way so in my case it really has been get a job, any job, because you couldn't keep it in your trousers you've now got bills and responsabilities you moron. Experience clouding judgement i guess. 
I'am sure Jack you have far more brains, (and self control ) than me. 
Chin up mate, as Tiger righty says your 18 and the worlds in front of you.
God i wish i was 18 again, i'd take more cold showers thats for sure. 
Only joking, i wouldn't change a thing..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2013)

One of my neighbours lost her job and was 'forced' to take a care job as there was little else available in our area for her.
That was 5 years ago. Rather than despising her job she found out that she loved being a carer and is now manager to 40 staff.

Another friend lost a well paid job the same month he found out his wife had breast cancer.
I pointed him towards jobbing gardener as i knew there was a 'window of opportunity'. Despite his initial fears he loved it. Within a year he was employing four staff and owned a good little business.

You never know what life will bring to your door. Sometimes though Jack you have to be prepared to walk through your door.
I suggest you read through all of your posts and start counting the excuses and negativity.
After that give yourself a good talking to and go out and engage in ? LIFE.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

So Doon you're now proposing trial and error as the best way to start a career yet earlier on you talked about a coach that had a desire to become a top coach and worked hard to realise his goal??? So which is it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2013)

Well it is both of course, anyone who thinks that they can control their life is deluded.
Not sure where the trial bit comes in as both examples lost their jobs through no fault of their own?
Give what you want to do your best shot, if it does not work out try something else.

No point in wishing to be an Olympic champion if you don't like training.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning Jack,

I hope you find the job you want mate, I was lucky I joined the forces when I was 15 , did loads of sports with them and also did all my fitness qualifications and other coaching courses whilst I was in there. I left after 12 years and joined the Police. Each year I do another college course be it Massage, or any fitness related one, the reason for this is that I can leave the Police in 7 years and would like to do something in the fitness industry.

I think you said in a earlier post , that something put you off about the Army, remember you still have the RAF and Navy to  look into if that is the way you want to go.

As said good luck with what ever you decide to do mate, Keep your chin up and hopefully you will find what you want mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you thought about a job in the NHS? We can't get enough healthcare assistants through he door at the hospital I work at and its the same with porters. Neither are exactly glamourous but you do get a sense of pride helping others but the biggest plus will be its easier to look for something more in tune with what you want if employers can see you are currently employed. 

Where do you live? If you log onto www.jobs.nhs.uk you can see what is out there in your area


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2013)

Have u asked at all the local golf clubs, shop assistant to assistant to greenskeeper etc? Could be something. How about retail? Direct golf, American golf?

On the fitness side, you say you are qualified, why not try personal training? All you need are some business cards or a poster? No jobs in the local gyms?

I would love to love what I do for work, I am a slave to salary unfortunately. I would like to run a motorbike race team or own a golf course, that would be my dream job.

Good luck in what you choose, just remember its about work/personal life balance. I work hard so I can enjoy family time and the odd game of golf.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Work to live not live to work.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Work to live not live to work.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! And the better you get paid, the more you can live (comfortably and enjoyably) unfortunately!


----------



## jp5 (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you had a look at Apprenticeships Jack?

http://www.apprenticeships.org.uk/

You can earn money whilst learning a trade. Best of luck.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Hi Jack

Volunteer management is my day job so feel free to PM me if you want advice on how to start volunteering. The guys are right that this will help build your confidence and self esteem and possibly help your career get started.

You say you are interested in a job in the sport and leisure industry. First thing is to try and think about a mid level job in that field you'd like to do. Then look at any vacancies for that type of role. It doesn't matter where in the UK it is. Then read the job description, especially skills and experience. That will tell you what you need to develop.

In terms of building experience I'd suggest having a look on vinspired.com for opportunities near you or finding out  if your local Football/Premier League club is running a Kickz project http://activecommunities.org.uk/kickz/. It's a good way to get your coaching quals paid for and get some experience of coaching. A few of the volunteers have graduated into becoming paid community coaches.

Good luck and remember you are at the start of a wonderful adventure. At times it may be tough but remember that right now you've got the world at your feet. 

Enjoy the journey mate
		
Click to expand...

Tiger,

Thanks for the reply. And I may be PM'ing you soon on that. I'll take a look into Kickz too, sounds like a good idea! But thanks for putting things into perspective. As you grow up you think 18 is an old age, then when you get to this age you realise how young you really still are, guess I've got to just remember that! 

Thanks for the post though mate. Some good ideas here to venture with!


----------



## drawboy (Aug 26, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			This may be shot down by other people, but i really don't like the whole idea of everyone being obsessed with getting a job they love.

I see so many people unemployed because they can't find the "ideal job".

I've worked since I was 13, never "loved" any job, but known that it's necessary, and instead enjoyed the money i get from it.

Go out, find ANY job, and I personally think that life will seem better. You won't be sat around all day, you'll have money to spend, and a reason to get out of bed each day.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot agree more with this! Work is on the whole rubbish, yes we all have good days and bad days but work is still work and it is just a case of turning up and getting it done, getting paid, paying all of your bills and doing the same next month. The perfect job is probably only done by less than 10% of the population and they are the lucky ones. For the rest of us on building sites, in hospitals, offices, call centers,factories and the rest it is a something we do until we get home. Get a job, any job and then when money is in your pocket you can re train to try and find something you want to do. I flipping detest my job, I am unhappy at work for the 8 hours I am there. I will not do overtime or weekends and just go through the motions until finishing time. That is life, not great but it is all most of us have. The end of the world is upon us, pretty soon it'll all turn to dust. So get up! forget the past, go outside and have a blast.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Morning Jack,

I hope you find the job you want mate, I was lucky I joined the forces when I was 15 , did loads of sports with them and also did all my fitness qualifications and other coaching courses whilst I was in there. I left after 12 years and joined the Police. Each year I do another college course be it Massage, or any fitness related one, the reason for this is that I can leave the Police in 7 years and would like to do something in the fitness industry.

I think you said in a earlier post , that something put you off about the Army, remember you still have the RAF and Navy to  look into if that is the way you want to go.

As said good luck with what ever you decide to do mate, Keep your chin up and hopefully you will find what you want mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks mate. What did you do in the forces if you don't mind me asking? I did have a look at an RAF Regiment Gunner or RAF Police at one point. What's it like working in the Police? I think the fitness industry appeals to a lot of people now as it is a very enjoyable job!
Thanks for the heads up though, appreciated mate.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Have u asked at all the local golf clubs, shop assistant to assistant to greenskeeper etc? Could be something. How about retail? Direct golf, American golf?

On the fitness side, you say you are qualified, why not try personal training? All you need are some business cards or a poster? No jobs in the local gyms?

I would love to love what I do for work, I am a slave to salary unfortunately. I would like to run a motorbike race team or own a golf course, that would be my dream job.

Good luck in what you choose, just remember its about work/personal life balance. I work hard so I can enjoy family time and the odd game of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've asked my local club on a few occasions and I'm going to ask this week again and hope for the best, emailed all the American Golf's around me and there's nothing, emailed a few driving ranges and there's nothing at the moment, hard industry to get into for sure! But once you're in, that's the hardest bit done. 

Yeah I'm level 2 fitness instructing qualified, to be a PT i'd have to do my level 3 which costs about Â£3k, some Gyms will pay for that if they wanted me to progress to a PT but it's getting the initial job in the gym. And nope, nothing in the local Gyms at the moment, keeping my eye on everything though. 

Yeah running a race team would be a dream, even working as a Mech for a race team would be great. You a fan of MotoGP at all? and also owning a golf course would be an absolute dream! Incredible 'job' haha.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2013)

I think that you need a reality check Jack. You can't start a business with no money, you can't get into a job you love with no experience and any job where getting in is "the hardest bit done" doesn't sound like a good job to me!

I'm fast approaching the end of my working days. I got my first paper round aged 10 and became a butchers boy at 11 until I left school aged 15 and have never yet had a day out of work in my life. I started my own business 22 years ago risking everything I owned and am now selling up and closing down to semi retire. Like you, I shall be looking for some work, partly as pocket money and also to occupy my mind and unlike you I am willing to consider any offers even though I obviously have 45 years of business experience but i am not assuming that anyone will offer me employment based on that.

My advice would be, like others on here have said, apply for any job that you think you could do and, if offered, take it. Get some experience and knowledge of the workplace under your belt and then start looking for the jobs that will improve your life for the future. You can't ignore the benefit of the work environment and what importance employers place on experience gained there. For what it's worth, my son worked in Burger King whilst at school, this helped when he applied for employment in banking and now he works in the construction industry earning far more than I do! It was the selling burgers that got him his chance though!


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I think that you need a reality check Jack. You can't start a business with no money, you can't get into a job you love with no experience and any job where getting in is "the hardest bit done" doesn't sound like a good job to me!

I'm fast approaching the end of my working days. I got my first paper round aged 10 and became a butchers boy at 11 until I left school aged 15 and have never yet had a day out of work in my life. I started my own business 22 years ago risking everything I owned and am now selling up and closing down to semi retire. Like you, I shall be looking for some work, partly as pocket money and also to occupy my mind and unlike you I am willing to consider any offers even though I obviously have 45 years of business experience but i am not assuming that anyone will offer me employment based on that.

My advice would be, like others on here have said, apply for any job that you think you could do and, if offered, take it. Get some experience and knowledge of the workplace under your belt and then start looking for the jobs that will improve your life for the future. You can't ignore the benefit of the work environment and what importance employers place on experience gained there. For what it's worth, my son worked in Burger King whilst at school, this helped when he applied for employment in banking and now he works in the construction industry earning far more than I do! It was the selling burgers that got him his chance though!
		
Click to expand...

When I said 'The hardest bit done' that's because it will seem like it's not working to me, doing something you love isn't classed as work to me, it's just doing something you love with the benefit of getting paid. Too many people spend their life miserable for 5 days just so they can spend 2 days off, I want something where I'll enjoy my life for 7 days, whether the pay is **** or good. It's just who I am. 

I'm pretty sure you will get employed with your 45 years of Business experience, as that's what employers are looking for. Experience seems to beat everything.

I think I could do most jobs, it's just limited in my location as there really isn't much around my local area. There's plenty more 18 year olds just like me about too, just seems to be more on Job Seekers not doing much else which I get branded in.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			When I said 'The hardest bit done' that's because it will seem like it's not working to me, doing something you love isn't classed as work to me, it's just doing something you love with the benefit of getting paid. Too many people spend their life miserable for 5 days just so they can spend 2 days off, I want something where I'll enjoy my life for 7 days, whether the pay is **** or good. It's just who I am. 

I'm pretty sure you will get employed with your 45 years of Business experience, as that's what employers are looking for. Experience seems to beat everything.

I think I could do most jobs, it's just limited in my location as there really isn't much around my local area. There's plenty more 18 year olds just like me about too, just seems to be more on Job Seekers not doing much else which I get branded in.
		
Click to expand...


Jack, most people end up in jobs that they are disenchanted with and would like a change later in life no matter how great the job seemed at the start. My ageing uncle was an artist and worked for the BBC for many years. He did loads of artwork in the 60's to 90,s that everyone saw on tv like the club crests on MOTD. I was chatting to him about 5 years before his retirement and he said he hated the job and wished he could stop - imagine, he was a brilliant artist from childhood doing his favourite hobby as paid employment!

The truth is that there are a limited number of jobs you could do without training and if you're waiting around for the perfect one then you'll be unlikely ever to work. Friends of mine who have been laid off get told that on Jobseekers Allowance that they have to take any job that they get offered, are you not told the same?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Jack, most people end up in jobs that they are disenchanted with and would like a change later in life no matter how great the job seemed at the start. My ageing uncle was an artist and worked for the BBC for many years. He did loads of artwork in the 60's to 90,s that everyone saw on tv like the club crests on MOTD. I was chatting to him about 5 years before his retirement and he said he hated the job and wished he could stop - imagine, he was a brilliant artist from childhood doing his favourite hobby as paid employment!

The truth is that there are a limited number of jobs you could do without training and if you're waiting around for the perfect one then you'll be unlikely ever to work. Friends of mine who have been laid off get told that on Jobseekers Allowance that they have to take any job that they get offered, are you not told the same?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been emailing about a lot lately for most places just to see if there really is anything but no luck yet. 
Sounds mental! haha. I guess everyone is different though.

It's not that I'm not willing do to training, start at the lowest of low or whatever because I certainly am I just want that lowest of low job to be related to something I'd enjoy eventually and there is opportunities like that out there it's just hard to find them but I'm going to keep trying until I do! 

And I'm not on JSA, I don't want to go on it. Sadly it's used for the wrong reasons by many people.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Yeah, I've been emailing about a lot lately for most places just to see if there really is anything but no luck yet. 
Sounds mental! haha. I guess everyone is different though.

It's not that I'm not willing do to training, start at the lowest of low or whatever because I certainly am I just want that lowest of low job to be related to something I'd enjoy eventually and there is opportunities like that out there it's just hard to find them but I'm going to keep trying until I do! 

And I'm not on JSA, I don't want to go on it. Sadly it's used for the wrong reasons by many people.
		
Click to expand...


I think that he point you are missing Jack is that you need work to show an employer that you are fit for employment. It can be any work at this stage and restricting yourself to employment in areas of your interest won't necessarily be helpful in finding work in your interest areas in the future. 

These days people change jobs frequently and staying in a job too long is seen as lacking drive, in my day changing regularly was seen as being someone ho couldn't hold down a job - how times change. 

I still say, take any sensible job offer, paid or not, work hard and get a reputation, study and train hard and apply for better jobs.


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack, no offence, but your arguments sound self-serving. You can't find a job that you believe you will like, so you don't take any job. My reality is that I do a job that I love, that I got into completely by accident. Even though I love my job, there are days, weeks even months that are tough. There are elements of the work that I don't enjoy. However, I firmly believe that there are many elements to work, and that there are many jobs that you may enjoy, but have not heard of. Maybe look at each job as an opportunity to experience something different, meet some new people and maybe discover some new talents? There is nothing to stop you moving on from a job if you find something better...in the meantime you will learn things that will serve you when you do find your niche....


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel sorry for Jack and wish you guys would get off his case. Many of you sound like you hate your job and are begrudging a lad who wants to find a job he loves. We've exchanged PMs and hopefully I'll be able to help him out. Some times this place is not very uplifting...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2013)

Tiger said:



			I feel sorry for Jack and wish you guys would get off his case. Many of you sound like you hate your job and are begrudging a lad who wants to find a job he loves. We've exchanged PMs and hopefully I'll be able to help him out. Some times this place is not very uplifting...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Tiger I think we've posted very responsibly our views, and no ones been rude or over judgemental on Jack. The beauty of a good forum is that when someone asks for advice it is given warts and all but certainly, in this thread IMHO very fairly!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Tiger I think we've posted very responsibly our views, and no ones been rude or over judgemental on Jack. The beauty of a good forum is that when someone asks for advice it is given warts and all but certainly, in this thread IMHO very fairly!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Chris, a lot of decent advice given to the lad with no abuse to speak of.. And you are helping him tiger, hope it all works out for all!!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

I never said anything about abusive messages but lots of 'get a job get any job and don't expect to enjoy it' posts. IMHO not overly helpful but let's just agree to disagree


----------



## tsped83 (Aug 26, 2013)

I stumbled upon this thread thinking it was to do with something else, alas. Looking for 'life' advice on a golf forum is mental. 

As for the any job/dream job issue, go and get ANY job. No one has their dream job, otherwise it wouldn't be a job, but a 'hobby'.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			I stumbled upon this thread thinking it was to do with something else, alas. Looking for 'life' advice on a golf forum is mental. 

As for the any job/dream job issue, go and get ANY job. No one has their dream job, otherwise it wouldn't be a job, but a 'hobby'.
		
Click to expand...

And another one... 

For the record I love my job, challenging, demanding, frustrating (at times) but immensely rewarding. I must be a freak of nature...


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2013)

Tiger said:



			And another one... 

For the record I love my job, challenging, demanding, frustrating (at times) but immensely rewarding. I must be a freak of nature...
		
Click to expand...

Not a freak, very lucky! ;-)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Not a freak, very lucky! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Andy (Aug 26, 2013)

People moan about Polish and other foreign workers but with an attitude like yours the country would be gubbed.

I work with 2 polish guys on a daily basis and nothing is too much for them. They are crusher operators in Demolition so nowt glamouris in what they do.

Loads of jobs out there to be found. Get out and find a job because you'll be a long time waiting on it coming to get you.

When was the last time you visited the job centre?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 26, 2013)

Andy said:



			People moan about Polish and other foreign workers but with an attitude like yours the country would be gubbed.

I work with 2 polish guys on a daily basis and nothing is too much for them. They are crusher operators in Demolition so nowt glamouris in what they do.

Loads of jobs out there to be found. Get out and find a job because you'll be a long time waiting on it coming to get you.

When was the last time you visited the job centre?
		
Click to expand...


In Poland they would work or starve. That's what has given them a work ethic.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Tiger I think we've posted very responsibly our views, and no ones been rude or over judgemental on Jack. The beauty of a good forum is that when someone asks for advice it is given warts and all but certainly, in this thread IMHO very fairly!
		
Click to expand...

Not rude no, but I simply posted this to see what people had done with their careers and to see what stages people were at when they were 18, also to see if what I'm feeling is normal which I guess it pretty much is. I appreciate all the replies but it does seem most people have jumped in just to tell me how hard they had it, times have changed now.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			I stumbled upon this thread thinking it was to do with something else, alas. Looking for 'life' advice on a golf forum is mental. 

As for the any job/dream job issue, go and get ANY job. No one has their dream job, otherwise it wouldn't be a job, but a 'hobby'.
		
Click to expand...

It was originally posted for information on people's lives as to what they have done and to see if anyone had landed their dream job and if feeling like this at 18 is normal, it's gone off that subject completely and just ended up in telling me to work at McD's or whatever I can get literally. Wasn't posted looking for advice, just to get a general idea of things.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

Andy said:



			People moan about Polish and other foreign workers but with an attitude like yours the country would be gubbed.

I work with 2 polish guys on a daily basis and nothing is too much for them. They are crusher operators in Demolition so nowt glamouris in what they do.

Loads of jobs out there to be found. Get out and find a job because you'll be a long time waiting on it coming to get you.

When was the last time you visited the job centre?
		
Click to expand...

People moan about Polish workers because this is our country which should give more jobs to our citizens, that's all. I'm pretty sure people don't moan about Polish workers for their work ethic. And comparing an 18 year old lad to an immigrant isn't really fair either, of course they're going to jump at jobs most people would prefer not to do.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I smell a rat, or a sprat to catch. Are you who you say you are Jack, or is this some Boldrick plan.


----------



## tyke (Aug 26, 2013)

When I was 18 years old I was in the forces in the Falkland Island's, my lad is currently 18 and serving in Afghanistan. 
Very few people get the dream job, but the majority of people do work!


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

tyke said:



			When I was 18 years old I was in the forces in the Falkland Island's, my lad is currently 18 and serving in Afghanistan. 
Very few people get the dream job, but the majority of people do work!
		
Click to expand...

What was it like in the forces? 
Yeah that's literally all I wanted to see, the whole reason why I posted this.
By the way, we got away with a cheeky little win at Ipswich on the weekend didn't we? haha.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Not rude no, but I simply posted this to see what people had done with their careers and to see what stages people were at when they were 18, also to see if what I'm feeling is normal which I guess it pretty much is. I appreciate all the replies but it does seem most people have jumped in just to tell me how hard they had it, times have changed now.
		
Click to expand...

If you arnt willing to accept all of the postings in the spirit they have been written and the development of the thread as its moved on then maybe you shouldn't ask questions on a forum about lifestyle choice

And, yes Jack,  things have changed during my life and I don't happen to think its changed for the better.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			If you arnt willing to accept all of the postings in the spirit they have been written and the development of the thread as its moved on then maybe you shouldn't ask questions on a forum about lifestyle choice

And, yes Jack,  things have changed during my life and I don't happen to think its changed for the better.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe it's a lesson learnt. Just golfers are usually generally relatable and I thought it'd be a good ideas to get mixed views from different people and their lives on here. 

And yeah, I think it's only getting worse to be honest. Shame me and many others my age think that really.


----------



## Brad_Pinhorn (Aug 26, 2013)

I think a few people need to get back in their caves in here...
The kid's asked for a bit of advice and a bit of perspective on how others who have potentially dealt with the same situations have gone about setting things 'right'. Yet it seems most people have replied with more than a scent arrogance. Times have changed, finding work when younger is a lot harder than people think, I know a lot of 20+ year olds struggling to find any form of job, or sustain one they're in, and that's not due to their work ethic or the effort they're willing to put in, it's a genuine struggle. 

To be in here telling this guy how hard you've all had it, putting your points across in often derogatory ways is a little harsh. This is a golf forum, he's mentioned golf as the thing he loves the most, and this is meant to be a 'gentleman's' sport...yet I fail to see a group of gentlemen in here...

Now this doesn't go for all the replies, there are a few genuinely nice replies here. I just feel the direction of most of the replies is a little off.

Now to actually reply... A general theme has been find _any_ job, and I agree with this. Employers are more likely to look at you if you're in work already, like I've said, it's not that easy, but if you can apply for any job you see then do, and chase up those places, if there's no reply, ring and find out why/what the situation is...a bit of effort like that or your name coming up a few times, a bit of eagerness, will go a long way. Another route would be to look into education, college or something like that? You're still young and if you love golf, as you clearly do, there are a lot of college courses for that around.

Best of luck with it all mate!


----------



## tyke (Aug 26, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			I smell a rat, or a sprat to catch. Are you who you say you are Jack, or is this some Boldrick plan.

Click to expand...

Looks that way.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Yeah, maybe it's a lesson learnt. Just golfers are usually generally relatable and I thought it'd be a good ideas to get mixed views from different people and their lives on here. 

And yeah, I think it's only getting worse to be honest. Shame me and many others my age think that really.
		
Click to expand...

Jack.

Your current lifestyle is being paid for by other people who have to get up in the morning and do a days work, in may cases work that they don't like doing.  Not sure if those people are your family or the tax payer but seems to me that you need to take a reality check and do something yourself.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 26, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Jack.

Your current lifestyle is being paid for by other people who have to get up in the morning and do a days work, in may cases work that they don't like doing.  Not sure if those people are your family or the tax payer but seems to me that you need to take a reality check and do something yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I understand that. But luckily for me my parents are both very understanding, supportive and know that when something does come along that I really want to do I'll be fine at it. I really don't ask for much, if anything to be honest, I just get on with my things . Of course I'd like to help. I have had previous work before on various things, it's just moving onto another step. Like one of the posts said a few posts ago, this thread has changed a lot from original intention now this thread is just about me and my next job when I really wanted it to be about what people have done with their lives to get a better understanding.
At the end of the day, noone on this thread knows who I am all they know me by is a few replies and my original post. 
I'm certainly not a doss around, and I don't need a reality check I understand I need a job. This thread has just gone a completely different way.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Yeah I understand that. But luckily for me my parents are both very understanding, supportive and know that when something does come along that I really want to do I'll be fine at it. I really don't ask for much, if anything to be honest, I just get on with my things . Of course I'd like to help. I have had previous work before on various things, it's just moving onto another step. Like one of the posts said a few posts ago, this thread has changed a lot from original intention now this thread is just about me and my next job when I really wanted it to be about what people have done with their lives to get a better understanding.
At the end of the day, noone on this thread knows who I am all they know me by is a few replies and my original post. 
I'm certainly not a doss around, and I don't need a reality check I understand I need a job. This thread has just gone a completely different way.
		
Click to expand...

Jack-as Frank sang that's life.


----------



## TheClaw (Aug 27, 2013)

Study health & fitness at college? That's what changed my life. At 18 I sold trainers in a sports shop...mind-numbing. 

I went to college...then Uni, was lucky enough to get a sports development job....fancied teaching so went back to Uni. 

I'm now a lecturer at the college where it all started and I love my job. 

You've got to want it :thup:q


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2013)

Brad_Pinhorn said:



			I think a few people need to get back in their caves in here...
The kid's asked for a bit of advice and a bit of perspective on how others who have potentially dealt with the same situations have gone about setting things 'right'. Yet it seems most people have replied with more than a scent arrogance. Times have changed, finding work when younger is a lot harder than people think, I know a lot of 20+ year olds struggling to find any form of job, or sustain one they're in, and that's not due to their work ethic or the effort they're willing to put in, it's a genuine struggle. 

To be in here telling this guy how hard you've all had it, putting your points across in often derogatory ways is a little harsh. This is a golf forum, he's mentioned golf as the thing he loves the most, and this is meant to be a 'gentleman's' sport...yet I fail to see a group of gentlemen in here...

Now this doesn't go for all the replies, there are a few genuinely nice replies here. I just feel the direction of most of the replies is a little off.

Now to actually reply... A general theme has been find _any_ job, and I agree with this. Employers are more likely to look at you if you're in work already, like I've said, it's not that easy, but if you can apply for any job you see then do, and chase up those places, if there's no reply, ring and find out why/what the situation is...a bit of effort like that or your name coming up a few times, a bit of eagerness, will go a long way. Another route would be to look into education, college or something like that? You're still young and if you love golf, as you clearly do, there are a lot of college courses for that around.

Best of luck with it all mate!
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to the forum Brad

I disagree with your summation. If you read Jacks original post he asks us to give a history of how things were when we started out at work and what we did to get into the jobs we did/do. Most threads of this type on an open forum degenerate to the degree that the mods rightly pull them in the end. This one IMHO has stayed polite and well in track but people including me have given advice to Jack that is at odds with what he wanted to hear, but I for one, speak with 45 years work experience and someone who has employed people over that time and believe that what I have posted is both fair and reasonable and certainly factual.

Surely no one expects us all to agree on the best way forward for Jack, but, funnily enough your advice to him matches exactly what most of us have said.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Yeah I understand that. But luckily for me my parents are both very understanding, supportive and know that when something does come along that I really want to do I'll be fine at it. I really don't ask for much, if anything to be honest, I just get on with my things . Of course I'd like to help. I have had previous work before on various things, it's just moving onto another step. Like one of the posts said a few posts ago, this thread has changed a lot from original intention now this thread is just about me and my next job when I really wanted it to be about what people have done with their lives to get a better understanding.
At the end of the day, noone on this thread knows who I am all they know me by is a few replies and my original post. 
I'm certainly not a doss around, and I don't need a reality check I understand I need a job. This thread has just gone a completely different way.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jack, don't worry about it.  Most golfers are middle to old aged men stuck in the 1970s who get their views from the Daily Mail and see 18 year olds as hoody wearing layabouts who wear flip flops and jeans to play golf in.   

Best of luck in what you do and hope you find something soon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hi Jack, don't worry about it.  Most golfers are middle to old aged men stuck in the 1970s who get their views from the Daily Mail and see 18 year olds as hoody wearing layabouts who wear flip flops and jeans to play golf in.   

Best of luck in what you do and hope you find something soon.
		
Click to expand...

A little bit OOT there Hacker!!

Some of us 'old guys' have family and friends with 18 year olds.

I am very impressed with the 18 year olds I know.
I would go on to say that they have a much better attitude to work and life than my 18 year old generation.

My neighbours 18 year old has just got 3xA's and 2xB's and is hoping to become an Aero/engineer.
He works evenings as a wash up in a local pub and this weekend has just completed a tough charity cycle run. 
I don't think he is a rare example.


----------



## Fader (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok so just sat here and read this thread from the very beginning right up to this post. 

IMHO Nobody has said anything derogatory or not in keeping with the original context of the thread. Also can see where those encouraging the OP in his quest for his perfect job are coming from BUT you don't get the perfect job straight away at least not until you have proven your self employable and dependable, both of which cone from experience.  

The other thing is just because there are jobs out there which sound like they don't appeal doesn't mean that when doing them they wouldn't seem enjoyable or fit you perfectly until you put yourself out an do it. 

I left school at 16 & wanted to study martial arts further in depth but also needed qualifications and a job to pay for that when i reached my 20s. I studied IT at college and went on to work in a support Role for the Woolwich bank and quite enjoyed that as a means to an end. I was made redundant at 21 but hadn't made enough to go on my martial arts quest and spent 7 months out of work so popped into my local Army careers office as I'd had enough of going for interviews in jobs i was qualified for and being rejected. That one meeting remains the best one in my life from a career point of view. 

I'd never wanted to be a soldier or join the Army but I'd had enough of not working and not having money to do what I wanted. But it remains the best job I ever had, loved every minute of it. It was rewarding, challenging, testing, gruelling and bloody hard work. But my god was it fun and the people I worked with will be the best friends i have until I take my last breathe.  

I came out after 8 years due to family and being away from my young children to long, ironic twist in that not long after coming out did my relationship fail as i couldn't adjust to civvy life properly again. I went back into IT work with BT and hated it and everything about them, so ended up taking a job as Security manager for a top retail company on short term contract and enjoyed a regimented routine in that role but they then outsourced their contracts to someone cheaper. 

So now I work for a water company as a direct field liaison between the company, its contractor's and its more difficult customers. Some days in the office, some in the field in all weather. One day I might be on phone helping people (helped one forumer get ball rolling with a leak) other days I will be out stopping customers attacking contractors (happens quite often) then there are days I'll be digging holes just to help get jobs done.  
Is it the job I wanted when I was 18 or even when I applied for it? NO
Is it the best job I ever had ?NO that's what the army was
Do I enjoy it ? YES. Sometimes No. But I go in everyday sometimes I love it others I hate it. But it pays my bills and keeps money in my pocket to do things i want to do. 

I guess my point to the OP after my lengthy post is, its not a career path I wanted or would have chosen at 18 but throughout life things happened which I made decisions to do things about and ended up with the best job I ever had for 8 years and now have another which again I would have chosen to do but have found I'm good at and enjoy. If you continually seek excuses not to do something you can quickly go from being someone willing to work to being one of those layabouts by default of how long you keep waiting. 

Sounds to me you either go all out everyday knocking down doors seeking what you want or get any job that pays your way whilst them using the money it provides to train and do what you want long term instead of looking at short term excuses.  But this is just IMO and not a dig!


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			People moan about Polish workers because this is our country which should give more jobs to our citizens, that's all. I'm pretty sure people don't moan about Polish workers for their work ethic. And comparing an 18 year old lad to an immigrant isn't really fair either, of course they're going to jump at jobs most people would prefer not to do.
		
Click to expand...

There is no shortage of jobs for you to pick from. Nobody is restricting the jobs available to you, your doing that pretty much yourself.

Your just too fussy and obviously living the easy life off your Mum.

Who funds the golf and gym lifestyle? Mummy?

Work shy is what I'd say.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hi Jack, don't worry about it.  Most golfers are middle to old aged men stuck in the 1970s who get their views from the Daily Mail and see 18 year olds as hoody wearing layabouts who wear flip flops and jeans to play golf in.  * * 

Best of luck in what you do and hope you find something soon.
		
Click to expand...





			A little bit OOT there Hacker!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see the wink?


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Aug 27, 2013)

Join the Royal Navy, great opportunities, get to see the world, get drunk and paid whilst doing it.
I had 12 years in the mob, and if i hadnt have got married, had kids I would have loved it. Definitely the single mans job.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Did you not see the wink?
		
Click to expand...

Nope...sorry Hacker..... thought that was an odd post from you!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

The thing about young guys who want to be pros is it is quite a boring lonley life really.
Your average Aspro spends a lot of time one his/her own doing menial tasks.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2013)

At 18 I was at college studying for a degree in an area that I'd been fairly interested in. I went into the same industry when I graduated and many years later am still there. Don't really enjoy it any more though, if I'm honest, but it funds the rest of my life.

I've met a few people who went into business or jobs based around their hobbies or interests and most end up just becoming as mundane to them as any other job. Like the surfer who became a life guard and now spends his free time as far from the sea as he can get.....

However, if you want advice, I'd say you're going to spend most of your life working so it's sensible to try and get something you're going to enjoy! However it might be easier to get into that when you find it if you have experience of doing.... something. Keep thinking about what you want to do long term and keep your eye open for the opportunity while gaining some sort of work experience....


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			This may be shot down by other people, but i really don't like the whole idea of everyone being obsessed with getting a job they love.

I see so many people unemployed because they can't find the "ideal job".

I've worked since I was 13, never "loved" any job, but known that it's necessary, and instead enjoyed the money i get from it.

Go out, find ANY job, and I personally think that life will seem better. You won't be sat around all day, you'll have money to spend, and a reason to get out of bed each day.
		
Click to expand...

Wont get shot down by me, there are not many out there who are in a job they love. and there are not many jobs out  there TOO love, any job will do to start off with then when you are in a job you can look elsewhere. The important part is to get employment soon noteasily done in the mess the UK is in.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			People moan about Polish workers because this is our country which should give more jobs to our citizens, that's all..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just maybe we would not need these Polish workers over here if our own Citizens were willing to do the job, but too many out there wanting a perfect job and think some jobs are beneath them.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting read as someone who is only a couple of years further down the line.

I started 'working' at 13 doing papers, then working in a supermarket, then a pub, then retail shops whilst a uni. I always wanted to work in music and thus picked a dissertation topic which led me to interviewing people within the music industry. At the end of each interview I inquired about jobs and ended up on an internship which led to a full time job which is where I am now.

Have to say that this particular role isn't what I want to do long term and am applying for other things in different industries on an almost daily basis. The one thing I will say though is that it's a lot more comfortable to be in a job earning money and applying for other things than out of work and doing the same - even if the job isn't what you want to be doing. It's hard to get jobs at the moment, I've got a decent skill set, good qualifications and a few years experience behind me now in a communications / writing type role but have not been able to find myself something which I think I would enjoy more. That said, my bills are being paid (just) and for the meantime, I can just about afford to go up to the club and have a pint at weekends without having to rely on my family for regular handouts. 

Almost starting to feel like a proper adult and although the pay isn't great and I'm not quite in my 'dream job' it's gratifying to know that the experience I've gained working over the last few years and the qualifications I've got behind me *should* stand me in good stead long term ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Interesting read as someone who is only a couple of years further down the line.

I started 'working' at 13 doing papers, then working in a supermarket, then a pub, then retail shops whilst a uni. I always wanted to work in music and thus picked a dissertation topic which led me to interviewing people within the music industry. At the end of each interview I inquired about jobs and ended up on an internship which led to a full time job which is where I am now.

Have to say that this particular role isn't what I want to do long term and am applying for other things in different industries on an almost daily basis. The one thing I will say though is that it's a lot more comfortable to be in a job earning money and applying for other things than out of work and doing the same - even if the job isn't what you want to be doing. It's hard to get jobs at the moment, I've got a decent skill set, good qualifications and a few years experience behind me now in a communications / writing type role but have not been able to find myself something which I think I would enjoy more. That said, my bills are being paid (just) and for the meantime, I can just about afford to go up to the club and have a pint at weekends without having to rely on my family for regular handouts. 

Almost starting to feel like a proper adult and although the pay isn't great and I'm not quite in my 'dream job' it's gratifying to know that the experience I've gained working over the last few years and the qualifications I've got behind me *should* stand me in good stead long term ...
		
Click to expand...

Best reply so far.:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

I would agree with that.


----------



## drawboy (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw that 1949 benefit prog last night. There was this young guy on there. Quote " I cannot do a job I'm not feelin' I want to be a rapper"
Now I'm making this clear. I'm not suggesting the OP has anything in common with this guy apart from the I want to do a job I like attitude. I get it, I totally get the "I do not want to be stuck in a dead end job I do not like" scenario. I see this as a direct result of our youngsters having no comprehension of reality and growing up in a dream world because we cocoon them all their life, give them virtually all they want and we raise their expectations of life to such a height that they cannot cope with the realities of life as an adult. I want to be a pro golfer. I also at a pinch would take on being a pop star,film star, male model, footy player for Real Madrid or indeed a porn star. Instead for my Â£80 today I have installed a new loo in a house where the last tenant smashed it and left it covered in excrement.... I didn't like it one bit, had loads of agro off my boss because it took me an hour longer than he thought it should from the comfort of his office...Ho hum. One day I'll do something I'm feelin!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

When my father was 20 he was landing on the Normandy beaches during WW2.
When I was 20 we were 'celebrating' the summer of peace and love.
When my daughter was 20 she was celebrating the 'loadsamoney' boom.
I wonder what my [then] 20 year old grandaughter will be celebrating in 2023.


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2013)

No job is a dead end job, when your unemployed!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I wonder what my [then] 20 year old grandaughter will be celebrating in 2023.
		
Click to expand...

My money is on hoverboards, she will be celebrating the release of them. Finally!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2013)

Andy said:



			No job is a dead end job, when your unemployed!
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer. 
Having read right through this seems the OP has more reasons not to work than to actually go out and get something. 
Experience isn't just doing the job you want, it's doing A job, any job. 
The wait for your ideal job will be a long one and you don't even know if you will like it, you have no idea of what it's like to work. Train yes, work no. 
In my case I have never been out of work since I was 16 (PT while still at school until I was 17). The job I really wanted to do was electronic engineering and I spent some time work-place training before deciding it wasn't for me. Only by actually doing the job did I find this out. 
18 years later I am now earning more than I ever would have as an electronic engineer and doing a job that, while I might not love, am bloody good at. 
I work to live, as do the majority, when you realise how much it actually costs to live a decent life of independence you will realise that A job is more important than THE job.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			My money is on hoverboards, she will be celebrating the release of them. Finally!!
		
Click to expand...

Naw, more likely the A9 dual carriageway completion or HS14 finally reaches Darlington.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

Andy said:



			There is no shortage of jobs for you to pick from. Nobody is restricting the jobs available to you, your doing that pretty much yourself.

Your just too fussy and obviously living the easy life off your Mum.

Who funds the golf and gym lifestyle? Mummy?

Work shy is what I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a childish response from a Man isn't it? 
I know what I'm doing with myself perfectly thanks, just gone off topic obviously. 

And for your information all of my Gym lifestyle has been paid for by myself and my Golf is a birthday present every year, so yeah, nice one pal. 

Certainly not work shy, people seem to think living at home is fun. When you have no money and not many friends about? Yeah, sounds like the life an 18 year old wants to live.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nope...sorry Hacker..... thought that was an odd post from you!!
		
Click to expand...

What, me calling golfers antiquated UKIP members and Daily mail readers odd? That's not odd, it's my stock in trade response to most subjects.  And reading the guff in a couple of replies since I stand by it


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hi Jack, don't worry about it.  Most golfers are middle to old aged men stuck in the 1970s who get their views from the Daily Mail and see 18 year olds as hoody wearing layabouts who wear flip flops and jeans to play golf in.   

Best of luck in what you do and hope you find something soon.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha thanks mate. 

Yeah I hopefully will and I believe I will. Cheers.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 27, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Bit of a childish response from a Man isn't it? 
I know what I'm doing with myself perfectly thanks, just gone off topic obviously. 

And for your information all of my Gym lifestyle has been paid for by myself and my Golf is a birthday present every year, so yeah, nice one pal. 

Certainly not work shy, people seem to think living at home is fun. When you have no money and not many friends about? Yeah, sounds like the life an 18 year old wants to live.
		
Click to expand...


Never give up on a dream but don't use that as an excuse to live your life sleeping. 

Any work you can get will give you money. Save this up and you can use it as a foundation to fund something bigger and better. Keep looking for opportunities that will take you in the direction you want. Remember it's a journey you have to travel and you can't get to the destination without going over a few pot holes. You sound like you know where you want to go but you haven't quite hit the road yet.


----------



## Brad_Pinhorn (Aug 27, 2013)

Andy said:



			There is no shortage of jobs for you to pick from. Nobody is restricting the jobs available to you, your doing that pretty much yourself.

Your just too fussy and obviously living the easy life off your Mum.

Who funds the golf and gym lifestyle? Mummy?

Work shy is what I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I'm talking about...too many people are too quick to take a cheap dig at someone simply asking for a bit of advice. 95% of the comments have been accurate, albeit delivered slightly harshly. But this is a bit stupid and juvenile, don't you think? 
Patronising him and looking down on him in such a snobby way is why many people hate golf and the people who play it. Saying he's restricting the jobs available to him himself when you know nothing about him bar the comments he's left in this thread? 

Work shy is what you'd say? Well grammar shy is what I'd say.

Keyboard warriors everywhere...is it so hard to be nice and give the kid some decent advice rather than this cheap dig? 
:angry:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Never give up on a dream but don't use that as an excuse to live your life sleeping. 

Any work you can get will give you money. Save this up and you can use it as a foundation to fund something bigger and better. Keep looking for opportunities that will take you in the direction you want. Remember it's a journey you have to travel and you can't get to the destination without going over a few pot holes. You sound like you know where you want to go but you haven't quite hit the road yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've realised that, thanks mate. 
I think I have a general idea, exactly like you say I just haven't quite hit the road yet. When I do though, I will be sure not to stop!


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Bit of a childish response from a Man isn't it? 
I know what I'm doing with myself perfectly thanks, just gone off topic obviously. 

And for your information all of my Gym lifestyle has been paid for by myself and my Golf is a birthday present every year, so yeah, nice one pal. 

Certainly not work shy, people seem to think living at home is fun. When you have no money and not many friends about? Yeah, sounds like the life an 18 year old wants to live.
		
Click to expand...

Call it what you like I care not a jot.

Dry yer eyes, get off your hole and change your own circumstances.


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2013)

Brad_Pinhorn said:



			This is exactly what I'm talking about...too many people are too quick to take a cheap dig at someone simply asking for a bit of advice. 95% of the comments have been accurate, albeit delivered slightly harshly. But this is a bit stupid and juvenile, don't you think? 
Patronising him and looking down on him in such a snobby way is why many people hate golf and the people who play it. Saying he's restricting the jobs available to him himself when you know nothing about him bar the comments he's left in this thread? 

Work shy is what you'd say? Well grammar shy is what I'd say.

Keyboard warriors everywhere...is it so hard to be nice and give the kid some decent advice rather than this cheap dig? 
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Its called opinion and if you don't like it hit the ignore button.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 27, 2013)

Saw this whilst perusing t'internet this evening, sums up ages 16-25 pretty well

http://i.imgur.com/zuSCG.jpg


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow what a thread. Read this from start to finish and some sound advice and some drivel posted. All I will say is that get as many qualifications behind you as you can in whatever area you want to work in. I do not buy this start at the bottom and work your way up myth that is branded around, I started at a company fairly low down the ladder and left to retrain many years later have a guess where I was on the ladder? yep exactly where I started all most companies do is set people on more qualified than you above you and you get nowhere trust me apart from mucked on and basically treat like garbage. While you are still at home get a part time job and get some more qualifications so when you get into employment you start a decent way up the chain.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

Andy said:



			Call it what you like I care not a jot.

Dry yer eyes, get off your hole and change your own circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Woah, +10 first impression points for you buddy. 

Yep, said it yourself - my own circumstances. Not for someone to make a judgement over the internet of what my life is like.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 27, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, me calling golfers antiquated UKIP members and Daily mail readers odd? That's not odd, it's my stock in trade response to most subjects.  And reading the guff in a couple of replies since I stand by it 

Click to expand...

So if I suggested you were a Yogurt knitting, Guardian reading, young oddball communist, would you consider I was also entitled to an opinion?  Not that I would be so crass to suggest such a thing though


----------



## Brad_Pinhorn (Aug 27, 2013)

Andy said:



			Its called opinion and if you don't like it hit the ignore button.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't find the ignore button, so I hit the report button instead...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 27, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			So if I suggested you were a Yogurt knitting, Guardian reading, young oddball communist, would you consider I was also entitled to an opinion?  Not that I would be so crass to suggest such a thing though 

Click to expand...

You know the strange thing, I actually read The Times, a right wing paper. There's nowt so queer as folk.  And as for being young then again I take issue with that, chance would be a fine thing. But I do quite fancy being a commie after watching The Americans on ITV as they can't seem to keep their pants on


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Wow what a thread. Read this from start to finish and some sound advice and some drivel posted. All I will say is that get as many qualifications behind you as you can in whatever area you want to work in. I do not buy this start at the bottom and work your way up myth that is branded around, I started at a company fairly low down the ladder and left to retrain many years later have a guess where I was on the ladder? yep exactly where I started all most companies do is set people on more qualified than you above you and you get nowhere trust me apart from mucked on and basically treat like garbage. While you are still at home get a part time job and get some more qualifications so when you get into employment you start a decent way up the chain.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just! Didn't realise it would get this kind of response. Some very fair points made throughout though.
Sound advice, cheers man.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Wow what a thread. Read this from start to finish and some sound advice and some drivel posted. All I will say is that get as many qualifications behind you as you can in whatever area you want to work in. I do not buy this start at the bottom and work your way up myth that is branded around, I started at a company fairly low down the ladder and left to retrain many years later have a guess where I was on the ladder? yep exactly where I started all most companies do is set people on more qualified than you above you and you get nowhere trust me apart from mucked on and basically treat like garbage. While you are still at home get a part time job and get some more qualifications so when you get into employment you start a decent way up the chain.
		
Click to expand...

Never have I worked anywhere where the recruitment policy would favour a piece of paper qualification to out and out experience. If I had to choose between your success in the theory versus someone with practical success experience, as a manager guess who I'd choose. 
I'm currently managing three people with degrees in various things, one went for the same job as me but I had 4 years experience and a Lean Analyst where he didn't, he didn't stand a chance.

You are right about the PT job though but sadly the OP's posts seem to indicate that just any job won't do.
He's right about one thing, times have changed. Unemployment is NOW at an all time high, volume of available jobs is at an all time low meaning that competition for jobs is at an all time high, this means that the approach in IMO bonkers. 
I'm not being harsh before Mr 3 posts jumps on me, I'm being a realist and nothing to do with golf. 
Life is hard, no one will give you anything and the sooner today's youth figure this out and get on with it the better.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 27, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



*Never have I worked anywhere where the recruitment policy would favour a piece of paper qualification to out and out experience*. If I had to choose between your success in the theory versus someone with practical success experience, as a manager guess who I'd choose. 
I'm currently managing three people with degrees in various things, one went for the same job as me but I had 4 years experience and a Lean Analyst where he didn't, he didn't stand a chance.

You are right about the PT job though but sadly the OP's posts seem to indicate that just any job won't do.
He's right about one thing, times have changed. Unemployment is NOW at an all time high, volume of available jobs is at an all time low meaning that competition for jobs is at an all time high, this means that the approach in IMO bonkers. 
I'm not being harsh before Mr 3 posts jumps on me, I'm being a realist and nothing to do with golf. 
Life is hard, no one will give you anything and the sooner today's youth figure this out and get on with it the better.
		
Click to expand...

You must be lucky then. Someone who has been at a company a few years learning the trade but has little or few formal qualifications applies for a job at the same company against people with Degrees will in my experience not stand a chance. Make no mistake as well by having people with Degrees working under you then first opportunity they will leave to be a gaffer somewhere else, they never stick around and loyalty in todays jobs market by both employer and employee has gone it is simply non existent. I know a chap who is 36 who has a Degree in Business and Finance and has had 14 different jobs. Guess why he left each job? Pay and Position of power. He stuck around 2 months in his first job and 5 in his second and on it goes. Not the way it should be and cases like yours are a dying breed I reckon and it will get worse as the market gets tougher as companies will cherry pick employees from the most qualified and those who know somebody such as the MD's sisters nephew etc


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2013)

I just love this thread, from an individual who wants not any job but a specific job fair enough but to sit about and not work because the job you love is not falling into your lap what a joke. Get your finger out your brown box and get grafting. If your family stopped making it easy for you to sit on your bahookie then you would have no choice but like the rest of us to go out and get any job. To give you the satisfaction that the money in your sky rocket has been made by you and not a handout by family or government. As a Union rep I am proud that the members I represent come from all walks of life and backgrounds with a range from leaving school with no grades to Uni educated, and that many years ago the benefit system (GREAT THING) was created for all of us who fall on hard times and should never EVER be used as a choice of lifestyle.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 27, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Never have I worked anywhere where the recruitment policy would favour a piece of paper qualification to out and out experience. If I had to choose between your success in the theory versus someone with practical success experience, as a manager guess who I'd choose. 
I'm currently managing three people with degrees in various things, one went for the same job as me but I had 4 years experience and a Lean Analyst where he didn't, he didn't stand a chance.

You are right about the PT job though but sadly the OP's posts seem to indicate that just any job won't do.
He's right about one thing, times have changed. Unemployment is NOW at an all time high, volume of available jobs is at an all time low meaning that competition for jobs is at an all time high, this means that the approach in IMO bonkers. 
I'm not being harsh before Mr 3 posts jumps on me, I'm being a realist and nothing to do with golf. 
Life is hard, no one will give you anything and the sooner today's youth figure this out and get on with it the better.
		
Click to expand...

Bang on the money (even though you didn't sell me the trolley and bag...).

I stopped contributing to this thread after wasting 15 minutes of my life responding only to read the OP's naive outlook and persistent ignorance of the vast majority of responses he got...following his very own questions and queries, simply because they didn't meet the criteria of response he'd hoped for.

But I couldn't resist, so....lets make this a 200 post thread shall we and see if Mr 4 (or 5 now) Post reports me too for sharing a reasonably well written but down to earth response.

In the Rough, isn't telling the OP to get a part-time job (doing whatever I presume) basically the same as what he's been advised by the majority? The OP stated he didn't have the 9k to fund a degree, which is fair enough. So, he could get a full-time job (doing whatever) and study for qualifications with said wage and still have 3/4k per annum to play with, couldn't he? After all, many adults with families to run do this to get the job they desire, don't they? Aside from this mysterious ideal job (at 18, lol) what's stopping him from doing this. Let me tell you, its called DESIRE. Funding cannot be an excuse as he's stated he's fortunate enough to have an understanding family so his dead end job would have to fund it, wouldn't it? Otherwise, where's the progression? The OP has no need to respond, as he already has, we all know the answer... 

He's 18, young yes, but I bet he doesn't stand at the top of the stairs shouting 'finished' when he needs you know what...

And to the poster who talked about volunteer work, citing your age and salary would have been of great interest (not in Â£, just whether you got one). Why advise him about Kickz when he wants fitness or golf? When did he say football? In my experience, Kickz is coached by good people but there's some right not-rights on the courses themselves (please don't twist that). Why say that this will get him skills etc to POTENTIALLY get him a job but refute the fact that work experience and a wage won't get him anywhere nearer his desired goal? He's 18. That doesn't make him a lost cause for gods sake. Personally, i'd take it as an insult being recommended the Kickz course, especially when writing reasonably well, and posting on a golf forum! Sorry but your determination to recruit a volunteer in my opinion is for the wrong reasons aside from egotistical ones and will be of detriment to the poster, but who am I eh. Either way, he won't volunteer as he CBA'd. Again, he has no need to respond, he already has. 

However, instead of offering some opportunities of volunteer work (which couldn't have been be hard to find anyway) why not offer some of that fat budget of yours/your bosses and give the lad a job...as a trainee volunteer logistics operative...

I find those taken in by the OP's posts to be in need of a reality check and given the majority of responses am convinced my sanity and view on reality is still in check whilst theirs is blinkered to say the least. The OP needs a reality check and perhaps he'll have got one in the many other forums that he's undoubtedly sought attention in, as well as this one, although ignorance is bliss. It was to me when I was 14. Not 18.

Now, any one fancy a round with me .


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 27, 2013)

In the Rough, isn't telling the OP to get a part-time job (doing whatever I presume) basically the same as what he's been advised by the majority? The OP stated he didn't have the 9k to fund a degree, which is fair enough. So, he could get a full-time job (doing whatever) and study for qualifications with said wage and still have 3/4k per annum to play with, couldn't he? After all, many adults with families to run do this to get the job they desire, don't they? Aside from this mysterious ideal job (at 18, lol) what's stopping him from doing this. Let me tell you, its called DESIRE. Funding cannot be an excuse as he's stated he's fortunate enough to have an understanding family so his dead end job would have to fund it, wouldn't it? Otherwise, where's the progression? The OP has no need to respond, as he already has, we all know the answer... 

The lad is 18 with I presume no family ties Kids/Wife etc so if he wants to get more qualifications go to college/uni on a full time course and give yourself some spare time to do your work/ study and get some part time work to help pay your tuition fees. Where is the harm in trying to get a job in which you actually enjoy doing or want to do. To many people go through the motions of a dead end boring no hope job and I see no harm in trying to avoid getting into that trap. I agree the desire has to be there but if your working in an industry you could not care two hoots about then the desire will not be there, I know I had over 10 years in a job I hated and vowed never to be in that position again. I will pass on the round by the way


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 27, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			In the Rough, isn't telling the OP to get a part-time job (doing whatever I presume) basically the same as what he's been advised by the majority? The OP stated he didn't have the 9k to fund a degree, which is fair enough. So, he could get a full-time job (doing whatever) and study for qualifications with said wage and still have 3/4k per annum to play with, couldn't he? After all, many adults with families to run do this to get the job they desire, don't they? Aside from this mysterious ideal job (at 18, lol) what's stopping him from doing this. Let me tell you, its called DESIRE. Funding cannot be an excuse as he's stated he's fortunate enough to have an understanding family so his dead end job would have to fund it, wouldn't it? Otherwise, where's the progression? The OP has no need to respond, as he already has, we all know the answer... 

The lad is 18 with I presume no family ties Kids/Wife etc so if he wants to get more qualifications go to college/uni on a full time course and give yourself some spare time to do your work/ study and get some part time work to help pay your tuition fees. Where is the harm in trying to get a job in which you actually enjoy doing or want to do. To many people go through the motions of a dead end boring no hope job and I see no harm in trying to avoid getting into that trap. I agree the desire has to be there but if your working in an industry you could not care two hoots about then the desire will not be there, I know I had over 10 years in a job I hated and vowed never to be in that position again. I will pass on the round by the way

Click to expand...

Someone who actually gets where I'm coming from. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 27, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I will pass on the round by the way

Click to expand...

Good, just seen your handicap


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Someone who actually gets where I'm coming from. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Still up ? maybe you should get to bed so you can get up early and ride into town on a Unicorn to see if that perfect job is open yet.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Still up ? maybe you should get to bed so you can get up early and ride into town on a Unicorn to see if that perfect job is open yet. 

Click to expand...

Love to see how you'd react if you'd met me, certainly wouldn't be this internet sarcasm. I somehow feel you'd be taken back by me and have a lot more respect. Clear pattern in this forum, the younger repliers are all getting me and backing me up, the older lot who have said themselves they hate their jobs seem bitter. My opinion.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Good, just seen your handicap 

Click to expand...

 No problem. Presume you are higher than me in which case good because I hate giving people strokes


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Someone who actually gets where I'm coming from. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So now you want the part-time job that helps to fund your full-time career aspirations by way of education to be the ideal part-time job, too?

Or not.

You haven't a clue where you're coming from yourself, never mind anyone else! 

In that case, good luck getting your ideal, non dead-end part-time job that will fund your full-time education that will then get you the results you require to potentially get the ideal full-time job that you got on a part-time basis in the first place, whilst amassing the experience at the same time...

Hope that makes it a little clearer.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Love to see how you'd react if you'd met me, certainly wouldn't be this internet sarcasm. I somehow feel you'd be taken back by me and have a lot more respect. Clear pattern in this forum, the younger repliers are all getting me and backing me up, the older lot who have said themselves they hate their jobs seem bitter. My opinion.
		
Click to expand...

You are Probably a sound guy, still does not take away that you are not prepared to work to get somewhere.(ie waiting for that job)


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



 No problem because I hate giving people strokes

Click to expand...

Oi, less of that kinda of talk on here...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Oi, less of that kinda of talk on here...

Click to expand...

Anything goes on here you should know that by now Was only kidding anyway I will gladly have a casual round of golf with anyone of any handicap


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Love to see how you'd react if you'd met me, certainly wouldn't be this internet sarcasm. I somehow feel you'd be taken back by me and have a lot more respect. Clear pattern in this forum, the younger repliers are all getting me and backing me up, the older lot who have said themselves they hate their jobs seem bitter. My opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Again, you read what you want too.

Having spent a fair amount of time replying you seem to have missed the bit whereby I said I'm privileged to work in the the industry I do. I'm one of the lucky ones but i'm not blinkered enough to be able to separate this from reality.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan said:



			So now you want the part-time job that helps to fund your full-time career aspirations by way of education to be the ideal part-time job, too?

Or not.

You haven't a clue where you're coming from yourself, never mind anyone else! 

In that case, good luck getting your ideal, non dead-end part-time job that will fund your full-time education that will then get you the results you require to potentially get the ideal full-time job that you got on a part-time basis in the first place, whilst amassing the experience at the same time...

Hope that makes it a little clearer.
		
Click to expand...

At which point did I say I didn't want a part time job?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan said:



			So now you want *the* part-time job that helps to fund your full-time career aspirations by way of education to be the ideal part-time job, too?

Or not.

You haven't a clue where you're coming from yourself, never mind anyone else! 

In that case, good luck getting your ideal, non dead-end part-time job that will fund your full-time education that will then get you the results you require to potentially get the ideal full-time job that you got on a part-time basis in the first place, whilst amassing the experience at the same time...

Hope that makes it a little clearer.
		
Click to expand...




JackBrocklehurst said:



			At which point did I say I didn't want a part time job?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, you read what you want.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			You are Probably a sound guy, still does not take away that you are not prepared to work to get somewhere.(ie waiting for that job)
		
Click to expand...

I've never said I'm not prepared to work, I've just said I'd rather work in something that will lead on. I'd happily rake bunkers at a Golf Club if it meant it goes onto further work in the Golf Industry. That's the whole point I've made but this thread has been off topic and gone through every kind of scenario in the world! haha.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Like I said, you read want you want.
		
Click to expand...

I read everything, I reply to the points that stand out to me. Being as less bias to what I want to hear as possible.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2013)

That will teach you for asking for advice on something other than golf from a bunch of golfers


----------



## AMcC (Aug 28, 2013)

Somewhere much earlier in this topic you mentioned having emailed driving ranges and golf shop to see if they had any vacancies.  It is very easy for them to sit behind a keyboard and fire off a nothing available reply. That's what I would do.  Have you been round these places in person and doorstep the managers ?

I am sure many of our older readers will remember the boys form the black stuff and Yosser Hughes, think that was his name. His catchphrase was " give me a job, I can do that ". If it was me I would be regularly and consistently door stepping all the places you would want to work and the ones you don't want to work at. Something will turn up.

I left school in 83 at a time of similarly high unemployment and lack of jobs.

I was very lucky and started with the cooncil within a month of leaving 6th year, in a job that I really wanted to do.  I was sent to do day release and gained an HNC in building.  My path changed slightly, but the college work, site experience and office experience gave me a really good grounding.

Don't be scared to be rejected a few times, Most potential employers will Be impressed by your resillience if you keep turning up and asking for a job, and you never know you may just arrive on the right day.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 28, 2013)

Odvan I'm not really sure what motivated your tirade but not only is it wide of the mark it's bordering on offensive. I am currently exchanging messages with Jack to try and help him take the first steps in his career. What are you constructively doing to help?

As for Kickz it is football based but has a multi sport and cultural component. A few years back there was some work conducted on sports coaching qualifications to develop some core underlying principles ensuring consistency and also make it easier to become a multi sports coach. If he wants to be a golf coach then any experience of coaching is helpful, especially if a sports club is picking up the cost.

For your information I worked in sport for six years before moving on to work for a youth charity where I designed and managed programmes to help tackle youth unemployment. So I'm probably totally unqualified to offer him advice...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Aug 28, 2013)

Just on the 9k thing for uni as well - don't let the headline number put you off.

The new rates mean you will actually pay less back per month than my age group who 'only' paid 3k. You don't start paying it off until you earn over 21k (as opposed to 15k for us) and even then if you were to earn 21k you would pay back just Â£34 a month. Also unlike our one, if you can't pay it all off in 30 years it gets wiped. Statistically you will earn over Â£400k more by going to uni than not (not my opinion but research done when the new system was brought in) and so the degree 'should' pay itself back a good few times over. It might not affect your first few years in work but when you come to moving up the ladder you'll be competing against people with the same skills set as you, only they've got a qualification to back it up.

Uni is a good place to properly learn a subject if you want to and an amazing few years. *It's definitely not for everyone *and if I had my time again I'm not sure I'd go just because the area in which I work doesn't rely on having a degree. However, the money factor can't be a reason for not going. I actually worked through Uni and a few jobs and had far more disposable income after paying rent etc than I do now!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Love to see how you'd react if you'd met me, certainly wouldn't be this internet sarcasm. I somehow feel you'd be taken back by me and have a lot more respect. Clear pattern in this forum, the younger repliers are all getting me and backing me up, the older lot who have said themselves they hate their jobs seem bitter. My opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, just to refute that, i'm 24. Therefore I can see through peers, relatives and colleagues, the exact same attitude that you are eminating. That is why it has riled me up a little. It is so frustrating, to see people thinking that something will fall into their laps. And what you don't realise that not having any experience is actually hurting that chance of getting the perfect job!!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 28, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Actually, just to refute that, i'm 24. Therefore I can see through peers, relatives and colleagues, the exact same attitude that you are eminating. That is why it has riled me up a little. It is so frustrating, to see people thinking that something will fall into their laps. And what you don't realise that not having any experience is actually hurting that chance of getting the perfect job!!
		
Click to expand...

That's not what he's doing. He's not expecting the perfect job to fall into his lap. But rather than getting any job he's trying to figure out what he needs to do to get a job that he wants...


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a rhetorical question... there's been some pretty harsh replies in this thread. Would you give the same advice in such a harsh way if you were talking to one of your own children? Our kids would tell us to shove it.

Like I said, its a rhetorical question... just a musing.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 28, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			Hi,

Thanks mate. What did you do in the forces if you don't mind me asking? I did have a look at an RAF Regiment Gunner or RAF Police at one point. What's it like working in the Police? I think the fitness industry appeals to a lot of people now as it is a very enjoyable job!
Thanks for the heads up though, appreciated mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

sorry for not replying straight away.  When I left school I had no qualifications, I ended up joining the Infantry , I was in the Cheshire Regiment. Spend 6 years in that becoming very fit and went to loads of different places, after 6 years I transferred to the Army Air Corps and again spent 6 years taking recruits and soldiers for fitness amongst other things.  I loved my time in the forces and would not change it for the world. I then met my wife and it was unfair on her in my opinion to hardly ever be there. so I ended up leaving and joining the Police.

Again regrading the Police , I enjoy my job however like most jobs it has some cracking days and some really crap ones. The good thing about it is there is still quite a lot of chance to move around i.e if you get bored or fancy a change you can put in for something else. I have been very lucky as I have done a variety of different things in the Police.  Some people will say being a copper is a waste of time and that we don't do much. My view is everyone is entitled to there Opinion . I know I work hard and I do get a lot of reward from aspects of my job.

If you need any more info ref the Police PM me and I will help you as much as I can mate.

Cheers and good luck

Midnight...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2013)

Tiger said:



			That's not what he's doing. He's not expecting the perfect job to fall into his lap. But rather than getting any job he's trying to figure out what he needs to do to get a job that he wants...
		
Click to expand...

Amazing (or not) how once again a thread can bring out the bravery of the keyboard warriors and those that have never met the guy or know the first thing about him. The OP has made his point very clearly and is looking for a job that will lead onto progression in an indusry he is interested in and is in the fortunate position of not having to rush into making a career choice that he doesn't want to or have to. Like most things, if someone is luckier than others, in this case having parents prepared to support him while he does, the don't haves get on their high horse and complain about the yoof of today.

I do think the OP could be more proactive especially regarding a role in golf by doing more face to face work but that's just my opinion. Big thumbs up to Tiger who is helping the guy with some positive advice and assistance. I hope the guy finds something he likes and goes on to make a success of it. He seems to have a good idea about what he wants from life is being true to himself. Clearly this isn't good enough for many and of course they are entitled to their point of view and for many it stinks of sitting on his bum expecting the world to owe him a favour or three but having read what the guy has posted I don't see it that way.

Maybe I've just got the rose coloured specs on. Maybe I'm just way too innocent for my advancing years or maybe I've been taken for a ride by the guy but he's come on here, asked the question and replied to responses. Live and let live n'est pas


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2013)

Well said Homer & nice 1 Tiger for trying to help the OP out:thup:


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Amazing (or not) how once again a thread can bring out the bravery of the keyboard warriors and those that have never met the guy or know the first thing about him. The OP has made his point very clearly and is looking for a job that will lead onto progression in an indusry he is interested in and is in the fortunate position of not having to rush into making a career choice that he doesn't want to or have to. Like most things, if someone is luckier than others, in this case having parents prepared to support him while he does, the don't haves get on their high horse and complain about the yoof of today.

I do think the OP could be more proactive especially regarding a role in golf by doing more face to face work but that's just my opinion. Big thumbs up to Tiger who is helping the guy with some positive advice and assistance. I hope the guy finds something he likes and goes on to make a success of it. He seems to have a good idea about what he wants from life is being true to himself. Clearly this isn't good enough for many and of course they are entitled to their point of view and for many it stinks of sitting on his bum expecting the world to owe him a favour or three but having read what the guy has posted I don't see it that way.

Maybe I've just got the rose coloured specs on. Maybe I'm just way too innocent for my advancing years or maybe I've been taken for a ride by the guy but he's come on here, asked the question and replied to responses. Live and let live n'est pas
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply and thanks for understanding. 
Tiger has been an absolute help with this and has PM'd me a hell of a lot of information on how to get into the Golf Industry which is extremely appreciated as well as In The Rough. Got some great replies on here, some not so great but it's an open discussion from people from all different walks of life.

Certainly haven't taken you for a ride, would be a waste of everybody's time and seems fairly pointless to do so.
Cheers for the post.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Hi mate,

sorry for not replying straight away.  When I left school I had no qualifications, I ended up joining the Infantry , I was in the Cheshire Regiment. Spend 6 years in that becoming very fit and went to loads of different places, after 6 years I transferred to the Army Air Corps and again spent 6 years taking recruits and soldiers for fitness amongst other things.  I loved my time in the forces and would not change it for the world. I then met my wife and it was unfair on her in my opinion to hardly ever be there. so I ended up leaving and joining the Police.

Again regrading the Police , I enjoy my job however like most jobs it has some cracking days and some really crap ones. The good thing about it is there is still quite a lot of chance to move around i.e if you get bored or fancy a change you can put in for something else. I have been very lucky as I have done a variety of different things in the Police.  Some people will say being a copper is a waste of time and that we don't do much. My view is everyone is entitled to there Opinion . I know I work hard and I do get a lot of reward from aspects of my job.

If you need any more info ref the Police PM me and I will help you as much as I can mate.

Cheers and good luck

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

No worries. Yeah that's a cracking benefit of the Army, you go all over the place. Sounds like you've had an interesting career for sure! 
Definitely a single mans lifestyle, fair reason to leave that job for sure.

Yeah, there's definitely something that interests me about the Police. I guess I'm interested in most types of careers just if I'm not going to be in Golf or Fitness I think I'd be in the Police or some kind of Security job as an Officer at an airport and such. 

Thanks for the offer Midnight, I'll be PM'ing you soon just to get a bit of information on certain things too. 

Thanks for the help, you and a few others have been great to me. Really appreciated.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			That will teach you for asking for advice on something other than golf from a bunch of golfers 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I guess it will!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2013)

The services and the police have very good sports and golf teams, events etc.
I used to play with an ex army golf champ and he had a wonderful time for a few years representing the Army at golf around the world and the rest of the time playing with the senior officers.
I also know a few ex services guys who moved into golf management and have been very successful.

Jack, when I was your age most of the golf courses in Britain were run by retired Winco's and Colonels.
Perhaps that is an area you may wish to consider. You do seem to 'lighten up' when the services are mentioned.
The more strings to your bow the better.

Speaking of which I saw a van displaying a good business model for those who say they can't afford to start their own business.

It read........Garden services/ window cleaning/ car valeting.
Clever stuff, three bites at the same cherry.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The services and the police have very good sports and golf teams, events etc.
I used to play with an ex army golf champ and he had a wonderful time for a few years representing the Army at golf around the world and the rest of the time playing with the senior officers.
I also know a few ex services guys who moved into golf management and have been very successful.

Jack, when I was your age most of the golf courses in Britain were run by retired Winco's and Colonels.
Perhaps that is an area you may wish to consider. You do seem to 'lighten up' when the services are mentioned.
The more strings to your bow the better.

Speaking of which I saw a van displaying a good business model for those who say they can't afford to start their own business.

It read........Garden services/ window cleaning/ car valeting.
Clever stuff, three bites at the same cherry.
		
Click to expand...

I know the police golf society round me plays the best courses a lot for not much money.  Well done I say.  No idea if freemasonary is involved in the arrangement but it sounds a sweet gig to be in the policy golf society to me.


----------



## AMcC (Aug 28, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know the police golf society round me plays the best courses a lot for not much money.  Well done I say.  No idea if *freemasonary* is involved in the arrangement but it sounds a sweet gig to be in the policy golf society to me.

Click to expand...

Why should you ask if Freemasonry is involved ?


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, some bordering on offensive replies on here.

Jack if I was you at your age I'd be round all the local courses and see if they have anything going from helping out in the pro shop, collecting balls on the range to possibily shadowing the greenkeepers - either paid or unpaid. 

Alternatively get down to your local fitness centres/swimming baths/sport centres and again see if they have anything or places like Sports Direct etc for part time work. I'd started at 15 in a local sports stores and honestly it was probably the best work experience and times of my working life. You meet so many different people and you could then either look at fitness course/sports physio/golf related courses part time. 

Keep at it, keep active and see what happens. I'm 36 and have only just began a new career change.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 29, 2013)

AMcC said:



			Why should you ask if Freemasonry is involved ?
		
Click to expand...

Because it was a joke based on the lazy stereotype that a high proportion of the police and members of golf clubs are in the Freemasons.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 29, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Wow, some bordering on offensive replies on here.

Jack if I was you at your age I'd be round all the local courses and see if they have anything going from helping out in the pro shop, collecting balls on the range to possibily shadowing the greenkeepers - either paid or unpaid. 

Alternatively get down to your local fitness centres/swimming baths/sport centres and again see if they have anything or places like Sports Direct etc for part time work. I'd started at 15 in a local sports stores and honestly it was probably the best work experience and times of my working life. You meet so many different people and you could then either look at fitness course/sports physio/golf related courses part time. 

Keep at it, keep active and see what happens. I'm 36 and have only just began a new career change.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm doing that at the moment as well as a load of other places, I'm quite sure something will come through. 
Yeah, as well as sport equipment shops I'm trying vitamin/supplement shops such as Holland & Barrett etc too. In retail you meet a hell of a lot of people.

Yep, I shall do. Good luck with your career change and thanks for the reply Marshy.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2013)

Learning to sell in your first job is always a good start in life.
You learn many basic life skills by selling.

My elder daughter said recently that 18 year olds today would be better of getting a job selling in a mobile phone shop than going to university.
They would learn all of the skills necessary to remain employed for many years.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 29, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Learning to sell in your first job is always a good start in life.
You learn many basic life skills by selling.

My elder daughter said recently that 18 year olds today would be better of getting a job selling in a mobile phone shop than going to university.
They would learn all of the skills necessary to remain employed for many years.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, face to face work always builds confidence too.

I did a month in Burton Menswear a year back or so, just wasn't needed as to be honest it isn't the busiest shop and there simply wasn't the need for 7-8 staff. 
It is a shame Uni doesn't have half it's meaning anymore though but then again I see a lot of people going there for the wrong reasons as well!


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 29, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Never have I worked anywhere where the recruitment policy would favour a piece of paper qualification to out and out experience.
		
Click to expand...


Jaguar/Land Rover are terrible for this. I once heard of a guy that had been working as a contractor for 5+ years when Jag decided they wanted to take on perms instead of Contractors. This guy didn't get the job as he didn't have a degree. They hired someone with very little experience but had a degree instead.


----------



## Twire (Aug 29, 2013)

Life's a journey Jack and you need to start moving. Don't be waiting for a Taxi when you can jump on a bus.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 29, 2013)

just a quick question to those who keep telling people to get a job,have they tried to get a job these days,most companies are using agency workers on zero hour contracts to cover their workforce or have as in the case of my son finished everyone on contract work then offered them new contracts at nearly a half the original wage and they have to go self employed to boot,in my trade the hourly rate has gone from Â£15-Â£18 ph to as little as Â£8-10 and the influx of cheap labour has dragged down the price a self employed person who runs a small business can charge,i can only assume the ones telling everyone else to get a job are either in a nice comfy job or are getting a nice pension and living on a golden handshake when they retired,i know there are low paid mind numbing jobs out there but if after paying your travel costs and uniform costs and skill training ( yes some firms charge for this) your taking home less than Â£20 is it worth it,and if you say yes it opens doors for you to progress I ask you progress to were,another dead end low skilled job.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 29, 2013)

Ever thought of applying for the police/navy/raf ??? Good Career give you some goals etc


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 6, 2013)

Here you go Jack, a great opportunity.

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tours-and-news/industry/531923/golf-monthly-is-hiring.html


----------



## SyR (Sep 6, 2013)

JackBrocklehurst said:



			I've never said I'm not prepared to work, I've just said I'd rather work in something that will lead on. I'd happily rake bunkers at a Golf Club if it meant it goes onto further work in the Golf Industry. That's the whole point I've made but this thread has been off topic and gone through every kind of scenario in the world! haha.
		
Click to expand...

The opportunities are there if you turn up and try. My brother and I walked to our local golf course when we were 12-13 and got jobs as bag carriers, then caddies (despite only having seen golf on tv). Due to our hard work and can do attitude, in my time there I also worked as a range picker, a green keeper, in their bag drop service area and at the halfway house. I picked the range in a European Tour event and caddied for a pro in a challenge tour event (finished in the top 10 too). I met reps from all parts of the golfing industry and got several offers to caddy for challenge tour players who I got to know. By the end I had earnt enough to cover the costs for my university so decided to pursue my dream to get a job in the media rather than try and make it as a professional caddy. 

After leaving uni with my media degree I got a temporary job at a shipping company (I got the job as the manager and I chatted about golf most of the interview). Not what I wanted to do but it just about paid the bills. I found I really enjoyed the shipping industry so when there was an opportunity to get a full time job in vessel operations at the head office I applied (despite not having the required experience). My work in my temp job was well thought of as I got the job and have been working in the industry ever since.

Sadly these days, I think it's very difficult for someone under 16 to get a weekend/evening/summer job due to all the red tape etc.


----------

